# Can't wait til Jacobs exposes the con artist



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs. 

Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless. 

Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm torn. I would love to see Jacobs win; anyone who can fight through cancer and become a champ deserves human respect. Buuuuut I also don't want GGG to lose and for that to derail the Canelo fight. Canelo/GGG seems to be perpetually on thin ice, so I don't want anything to come up to ruin that. 

Again, being said, I would love to see a Jacobs win, or at the very least make a badass fight out of it.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


Shut up.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Shut up.


Another crybaby lil G fan.

GGG has fought NOBODY you male groupies are in for a nasty, nasty shock.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Why'd you change your Walters avi m80?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Remember you picked Khan over Canelo and said Eubank would KO Jacobs but GGG was a toss up? I suppose I'd have to agree after his explosive performance vs Quinlan


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Remember you picked Khan over Canelo and said Eubank would KO Jacobs but GGG was a toss up? I suppose I'd have to agree after his explosive performance vs Quinlan


Please stay on topic. Thanks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd love to see that. I doubt it though. Jacobs isn't a great boxer or anything, but he's very competent. His power is what makes him elite (at MW).


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Please stay on topic. Thanks.


Jacobs is world level. GGG is elite. Eventually, he's likely to slip and lose. Doesn't seem to be showing signs of it now and has a confirmed iron chin which Jacobs would have to do well to crack and he'd do even better to outbox an elite level amateur in GGG as well. Jacobs could win, I don't see it though.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd love to see that. I doubt it though. Jacobs isn't a great boxer or anything, but he's very competent. His power is what makes him elite (at MW).


He may not be a great boxer, but he's still miles ahead of the no hopers cherry boy Gennady has feasted upon so far.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Jacobs is world level. GGG is elite. Eventually, he's likely to slip and lose. Doesn't seem to be showing signs of it now and has a confirmed iron chin which Jacobs would have to do well to crack and he'd do even better to outbox an elite level amateur in GGG as well. Jacobs could win, I don't see it though.


GGG is no more proven than Jacobs, he's actually beaten better competition in Quillin and Mora. Jacobs would beat every guy on GGGs resume easy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> He may not be a great boxer, but he's still miles ahead of the no hopers cherry boy Gennady has feasted upon so far.


I'll say that I doubt GGG can take too many punches from Jacob flush. Can he land them more often than GGG lands on him?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> GGG is no more proven than Jacobs, he's actually beaten better competition in Quillin and Mora. Jacobs would beat every guy on GGGs resume easy.


Quillin and Mora aren't better than Geale/Murray/Lemieux. Quillin is the only one that hangs with those guys but at the time GGG fought them he'd have a hard nights work and probably lose to Lemieux and Geale/Murray would be a toss up. Also, you can't ignore his amateur credentials, they don't give those medals out for fun, you have to have insanely well schooled fundamentals, which he showed against Lemieux just breaking him down in first gear and stopping him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll say that I doubt GGG can take too many punches from Jacob flush. Can he land them more often than GGG lands on him?


GGG is pure iron, maybe the best in the game right now imo. Walked through clean hooks on the button from Stevens, never taking a count in nearly 400 bouts is no joke. Jacobs can crack it though, but it will take a great shot and GGG will box clever like he did against Lemieux imo, box behind a good jab taking half steps back hoping to walk Jacobs onto something to start with.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll say that I doubt GGG can take too many punches from Jacob flush. Can he land them more often than GGG lands on him?


He can, and he will. GGG was rocked to his boots by a WW, Danny will finish the job.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> GGG is pure iron, maybe the best in the game right now imo. Walked through clean hooks on the button from Stevens, never taking a count in nearly 400 bouts is no joke. Jacobs can crack it though, but it will take a great shot and GGG will box clever like he did against Lemieux imo, box behind a good jab taking half steps back hoping to walk Jacobs onto something to start with.


Jacobs is 6"1 with a sizeable reach advantage, Lemieux is a tiny MW with no ring iq , T-Rex arms and very limited boxing skill. If anyone is walking onto a big punch it's GGG.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Jacobs is 6"1 with a sizeable reach advantage, Lemieux is a tiny MW with no ring iq , T-Rex arms and very limited boxing skill. If anyone is walking onto a big punch it's GGG.


Again, he's used to being the smaller man at the elite level of the amateur game, you don't forget that schooling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> GGG is pure iron, maybe the best in the game right now imo. Walked through clean hooks on the button from Stevens, never taking a count in nearly 400 bouts is no joke. Jacobs can crack it though, but it will take a great shot and GGG will box clever like he did against Lemieux imo, box behind a good jab taking half steps back hoping to walk Jacobs onto something to start with.


I hear you, but I rate Danny's power pretty high. He's had all KOs since his Pirog defeat and he's not even that aggressive. He reminds me of Mikey Garcia early on when they'd look to box and move and suddenly get a one punch ko. Plus he's stopped guys who never been stopped before like Quillin and Traux.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Also Quillin is more proven than Lemieux imo


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hear you, but I rate Danny's power pretty high. He's had all KOs since his Pirog defeat and he's not even that aggressive. He reminds me of Mikey Garcia early on when they'd look to box and move and suddenly get a one punch ko. Plus he's stopped guys who never been stopped before like Quillin and Traux.


He can bang, but I don't think that's how you're going to beat GGG unless age has caught up with him.

I don't know, I was more impressed with his performance vs N'Dam than Quillin's (not much in it and both good performances) but if they were matched I'd probably edge towards Lemieux.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Also Quillin is more proven than Lemieux imo


These guys like Lemieux, Murray, Geale etc are rated by nobody except fanboys trying to prop up GGGs resume.

Quillin would destroy Lemieux worse than old man Rubio did.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> He can, and he will. GGG was rocked to his boots by a WW, Danny will finish the job.


When was GGG rocked to his boots? And why are you posting on a fake account?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The OP is brilliant if you look at in an ironic manner. Doubtful he intended that.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs is getting knocked out before sixth round ends.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Troll account anyway, picked Walters over Loma, Khan over Canelo, Eubank over Jacobs.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Troll account anyway, picked Walters over Loma, Khan over Canelo, Eubank over Jacobs.


Know what his other account is? Creating a troll account is pretty much the pinnacle of cowardice. Especially when we're already rather anonymous being online.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Know what his other account is? Creating a troll account is pretty much the pinnacle of cowardice. Especially when we're already rather anonymous being online.


Why would I create another account? I don't spend my life on here like you guys, got much better things to do with my time.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Troll account anyway, picked Walters over Loma, Khan over Canelo, Eubank over Jacobs.


The only trolls are the GGG nuthugging casuals that think he's some invincible force for beating up tailor made scrubs. Jacobs is gonna break your sensitive little hearts.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Troll account anyway, picked Walters over Loma, Khan over Canelo, Eubank over Jacobs.


@gbrandon

We need your help here bro.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I think it's a 60-40 fight, giving Golovkin a small edge, but I do agree with the OP that Golovkin may have gotten used to lesser competition while developping bad habits. Jcobs can make him pay for it if he comes flat.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@MamaSaidKnockYouOut @bballchump11

Let's do an avy bet. I got Godlovkin you guys get Danny "handle with care" Jacobs. 3 months.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @MamaSaidKnockYouOut @bballchump11
> 
> Let's do an avy bet. I got Godlovkin you guys get Danny "handle with care" Jacobs. 3 months.


Read my first post in this thread


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Why would I create another account? I don't spend my life on here like you guys, got much better things to do with my time.


I'm rarely here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Read my first post in this thread


I can see through your posts, you know you want to.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Problem with highly anticipated matchups is that they sometimes become boring chess matches. 

I think Jacobs will try to make GGG respect him early and try for a decision win.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Roger is picking Jacobs.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Roger is picking Jacobs.


He's a crackhead, who cares who he's picking he just coined the phrase.

You down for the bet or not?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's a crackhead, who cares who he's picking he just coined the phrase.
> 
> You down for the bet or not?


You think you know more about boxing than Roger Mayweather? Lol.

Yeh I'll take your silly little bet.


----------



## gbrandon (Sep 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @gbrandon
> 
> We need your help here bro.


Lmfao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I can see through your posts, you know you want to.


I don't actually think Jacobs will win. I haven't really studied this fight much recently, but I've seen every one of their fights from the last few years.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> You think you know more about boxing than Roger Mayweather? Lol.
> 
> Yeh I'll take your silly little bet.


Than Roger Mayweather, hell na, but I do think I know more than uncle Roga high on crack.

It's on. When you see Jacob's weirdly shaped head hit someone in the back row, report to this thread for your punishment.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't actually think Jacobs will win. I haven't really studied this fight much recently, but I've seen every one of their fights from the last few years.


Yup... Thinking Jacobs has a path to victory and saying he's the toughest matchup GGG has faced doesn't mean you think he'll win.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yup... Thinking Jacobs has a path to victory and saying he's the toughest matchup GGG has faced doesn't mean you think he'll win.


So then both of you are picking Gennady "GGG" Golovkin?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So then both of you are picking Gennady "GGG" Golovkin?


I believe GGG will win but am expecting and hoping a better fight than some of the recent ones for him.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG by KO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


Do you work for FOX news?

Dude ........

It's a solid matchup, with Golovkin arguably having more power and Jacobs having better speed. - and that's it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this a troll thread?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not a fight I'd put money on. Jacobs can box and also can be aggressive, if GGG is stationary like he was with Brook..I can see Jacobs taking it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Jacobs is very dangerous but also extremely vulnerable, it's the old cliche. but I feel he could have a great start, but just not be able to take whats coming back from Golovkin, if Golovkin can indeed withstand Jacobs early onslaught because he has legit power


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Jacobs is very dangerous but also extremely vulnerable, it's the old cliche. but I feel he could have a great start, but just not be able to take whats coming back from Golovkin, if Golovkin can indeed withstand Jacobs early onslaught because he has legit power


^ This. He has a legitimate chance in the early rounds, but then .....


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin's body work eventually wears everyone down.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

yes he is better than anyone else Golovkin has fought, but Golovkin is still going to win and most likely by knockout


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So are all the GGG haters going to give him props when he demolishes Danny "Sergio is a hard hitta" Jacobs?


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

GGG is going to iron him out like he does everybody, nothing to see here.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> GGG is going to iron him out like he does everybody, nothing to see here.


Benny Blanco, AKA CASH, AKA Peter, AKA Penis Cat Face Funeral, AKA Stoo, I agree.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> Benny Blanco, AKA CASH, AKA Peter, AKA Penis Cat Face Funeral, AKA Stoo, I agree.


What are you talking about? I'm not Stoo or cat face, their posting style isn't even fucking remotely similar to mine.

My old username was Peter yes and this is me, there is no other alts.

There were THREE active posters from this board at my house when I created this account, Do I really need to tag them again?

Or ask one of the mods to do IP checks on me and Stoo if you like. If you're that sure


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> What are you talking about? I'm not Stoo or cat face, their posting style isn't even fucking remotely similar to mine.
> 
> My old username was Peter yes and this is me, there is no other alts.
> 
> ...


@Bogotazo this is your domain, check the IP.

:respek


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> What are you talking about? I'm not Stoo or cat face, their posting style isn't even fucking remotely similar to mine.
> 
> My old username was Peter yes and this is me, there is no other alts.
> 
> ...


It was a joke, chill.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> It was a joke, chill.


Oh right sorry mate.

I'm just a little tired of being accused of having alts when I must have met the most people on here of any active poster

Other than maybe doyley10


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> Oh right sorry mate.
> 
> I'm just a little tired of being accused of having alts when I must have met the most people on here of any active poster
> 
> Other than maybe doyley10


I've met @Sox @Big Fella @AngloSaxon @CuckoCuckitas @Oska and a couple of others, yet I'm still your alt :think1


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> GGG is pure iron, maybe the best in the game right now imo. Walked through clean hooks on the button from Stevens, never taking a count in nearly 400 bouts is no joke. Jacobs can crack it though, but it will take a great shot and GGG will box clever like he did against Lemieux imo, box behind a good jab taking half steps back hoping to walk Jacobs onto something to start with.


If he was pure iron he wouldn't have looked visibily hurt from a blown up Welterweight imo. I'm not saying he was out on his feet or anything, but he took that uppercut from Brook and wanted none of that in the center of the ring, he didn't look comfortable with that power at all. Jacobs hits much harder than Brook.

From speaking to people from Jacobs camp it looks like they are preparing correctly and they've seen the same holes in GGG's game that I have. The speed difference is going to be key in this fight, especially as both are throwing their hooks.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> If he was pure iron he wouldn't have looked visibily hurt from a blown up Welterweight imo. I'm not saying he was out on his feet or anything, but he took that uppercut from Brook and wanted none of that in the center of the ring, he didn't look comfortable with that power at all. Jacobs hits much harder than Brook.
> 
> From speaking to people from Jacobs camp it looks like they are preparing correctly and they've seen the same holes in GGG's game that I have. The speed difference is going to be key in this fight, especially as both are throwing their hooks.


He was never bothered by Brook, you can tell when GGG doesn't respect someone as he just walks them down with no thought of defence. I don't expect that against Jacobs who is a genuine banger, I expect him to time Jacobs onto the jab and take half steps back whilst breaking him down then to hurt and stop him. GGG's chin has been tested by punchers at middle and in literally hundreds and hundreds of top level amateur bouts where he was never even buzzed, his chin is certified. Nobody's chin is unbreakable, but his is A+.

Do you think Jacobs will win?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> He was never bothered by Brook, you can tell when GGG doesn't respect someone as he just walks them down with no thought of defence. I don't expect that against Jacobs who is a genuine banger, I expect him to time Jacobs onto the jab and take half steps back whilst breaking him down then to hurt and stop him. GGG's chin has been tested by punchers at middle and in literally hundreds and hundreds of top level amateur bouts where he was never even buzzed, his chin is certified. Nobody's chin is unbreakable, but his is A+.
> 
> Do you think Jacobs will win?


He was definitely bothered by Brook, that's why he turned into destroy mode and tried to finish the fight as quickly as possible, he was getting tee'd off on in the center of the ring and clearly wasn't comfortable with that kind of fight. The uppercut completely stopped him in his tracks and definitely buzzed him, and that's a blown up welterweight who wasn't exactly a murderous puncher at his natural weight class. Pushing Brook back and laying into him was much safer than standing in the center of the ring with him.

It's no coincidence that GGG come out the round after taking those shots and bumrushed Brook, he wasn't intersted in breaking him down or exchanging punchs in the center of the ring after those exchanges. You can see his legs dip and him take a couple of steps back when the shot lands, I really don;'t know how you can act like it didn't bother him, this GGG stuff is getting out of control :lol:

I have Jacobs as a slight favourite. He's a couple of levels above anyone GGG has fought thus far and presents unique problems. GGG also showed pretty terrible defense in the Brook fight when he had to deal with some speed and accuracy in the center of the ring, I can see him struggling with jacobs in that same area, but he's not just going to be able to use his size and strength to finish the fight, Jacobs speed and power is the equalizer.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> He was definitely bothered by Brook, that's why he turned into destroy mode and tried to finish the fight as quickly as possible, he was getting tee'd off on in the center of the ring and clearly wasn't comfortable with that kind of fight. The uppercut completely stopped him in his tracks and definitely buzzed him, and that's a blown up welterweight who wasn't exactly a murderous puncher at his natural weight class. Pushing Brook back and laying into him was much safer than standing in the center of the ring with him.
> 
> It's no coincidence that GGG come out the round after taking those shots and bumrushed Brook, he wasn't intersted in breaking him down or exchanging punchs in the center of the ring after those exchanges. You can see his legs dip and him take a couple of steps back when the shot lands, I really don;'t know how you can act like it didn't bother him, this GGG stuff is getting out of control :lol:
> 
> I have Jacobs as a slight favourite. He's a couple of levels above anyone GGG has fought thus far and presents unique problems. GGG also showed pretty terrible defense in the Brook fight when he had to deal with some speed and accuracy in the center of the ring, I can see him struggling with jacobs in that same area, but he's not just going to be able to use his size and strength to finish the fight, Jacobs speed and power is the equalizer.


He wasn't bothered at all, Stevens landed bang on the button and didn't phase him but because he came out the next round to finish the job Brook hurt him? Nah.

Brave call and I will be first to give you credit if you are right, but if you are wrong you have to accept GGG is legitimately an elite level, ATG ability middle.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> If he was pure iron he wouldn't have looked visibily hurt from a blown up Welterweight imo. I'm not saying he was out on his feet or anything, but he took that uppercut from Brook and wanted none of that in the center of the ring, he didn't look comfortable with that power at all. Jacobs hits much harder than Brook.
> 
> From speaking to people from Jacobs camp it looks like they are preparing correctly and they've seen the same holes in GGG's game that I have. The speed difference is going to be key in this fight, especially as both are throwing their hooks.


How about you just fuck off for good when Golovkin shatters your dream, you fucking turd?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> He wasn't bothered at all, Stevens landed bang on the button and didn't phase him but because he came out the next round to finish the job Brook hurt him? Nah.
> 
> Brave call and I will be first to give you credit if you are right, but if you are wrong you have to accept GGG is legitimately an elite level, ATG ability middle.


Deny it all you want, Brook landed a huge uppercut, Golovkin's knees dipped and he took a couple of steps back, that doesn't quite match the description of someone who wasn't 'bothered at all'. It's ok to admit that GGG was buzzed, no one is saying he was out on his feet or badly hurt. Watch the fight, it's as clear as day, Stevens has fuck all to do with anything. Brook is much more dangerous on the outside than he is at close range, so the idea that GGG had no respect for his power and just walked him down is false, stalking him and trying to end it as quick as possible was his safest route to victory, Brook was outpunching him in the center of the ring. Golovkin adjusted, saw that Brook was already flagging and finished it as quickly as he could.

Hardly a brave call mate, Golovkin's best win is Kell Brook, the majoirty of hardcore boxing fans know this is a hard fight to pick and stylistically very interseting. This place is the ultimate GGG wank fest though, you can barely mention Golovkin taking a clean punch without getting a load of shit for it. He's already an elite Middleweight, his fans just struggle to accept anyone that doesn't already think he's one of the greatest MW's ever.

Watch the shitstrom that is about to ensue as a result of me saying GGG looked bothered by a punch :lol: You all need to calm down.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> How about you just fuck off for good when Golovkin shatters your dream, you fucking turd?


How about you just fuck off full stop you ugly cunt?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> Deny it all you want, Brook landed a huge uppercut, Golovkin's knees dipped and he took a couple of steps back, that doesn't quite match the description of someone who wasn't 'bothered at all'. It's ok to admit that GGG was buzzed, no one is saying he was out on his feet or badly hurt. Watch the fight, it's as clear as day, Stevens has fuck all to do with anything. Brook is much more dangerous on the outside than he is at close range, so the idea that GGG had no respect for his power and just walked him down is false, stalking him and trying to end it as quick as possible was his safest route to victory, Brook was outpunching him in the center of the ring. Golovkin adjusted, saw that Brook was already flagging and finished it as quickly as he could.
> 
> Hardly a brave call mate, Golovkin's best win is Kell Brook, the majoirty of hardcore boxing fans know this is a hard fight to pick and stylistically very interseting. This place is the ultimate GGG wank fest though, you can barely mention Golovkin taking a clean punch without getting a load of shit for it. He's already an elite Middleweight, his fans just struggle to accept anyone that doesn't already think he's one of the greatest MW's ever.
> 
> Watch the shitstrom that is about to ensue as a result of me saying GGG looked bothered by a punch :lol: You all need to calm down.


Okay well let's revisit that after the fight, I have a feeling your opinion on GGG won't change even when he stops Jacobs but you should give him fair credit should it happen, as I would Jacobs.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


Give up boxing. Wrong sport for you


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Okay well let's revisit that after the fight, I have a feeling your opinion on GGG won't change even when he stops Jacobs but you should give him fair credit should it happen, as I would Jacobs.


What opinion is that? My opinion is simply based on fact, based on who he has beaten and what he has accomplished. That's how I rate him, and it's how you should too. Nothing wrong with believing he is going to be great, but as of now his best win is a welterweight. If he beats Jacobs, that will be his best win and he'll cleraly be the best Middleweight on the planet.

I couldn't really give a shit who wins the fight, it'll be the first boxing match I've watched in a while. Apparently you can't give GGG even the mildest of critique on here without having an agenda. The hype is strong on the internets worst boxing forum.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> What opinion is that? My opinion is simply based on fact, based on who he has beaten and what he has accomplished. That's how I rate him, and it's how you should too. Nothing wrong with believing he is going to be great, but as of now his best win is a welterweight. If he beats Jacobs, that will be his best win and he'll cleraly be the best Middleweight on the planet.
> 
> I couldn't really give a shit who wins the fight, it'll be the first boxing match I've watched in a while. Apparently you can't give GGG even the mildest of critique on here without having an agenda. The hype is strong on the internets worst boxing forum.


No you can use your eyes and see that he's clearly skilled. He's beaten a fellow titlist at 160 and also beat 4 other top 10 names including the Ring No. 2 so a welterweight is not his best win clearly.

It's not hype, otherwise other fighters would be champing at the bit to fight him, Canelo sparred him and doesn't want anything to do with him, he's clearly currently the best 160lber currently, if Jacobs beats him he is, but I don't think he will.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm just gonna turn this thread around and tell yall about a little cherry picking bitch known as joy sinclaire. 

Once upon a time Tony margo approached his little bitch ass and he got shook stuttering like the little 5'7 hoe that he is. 

Word on the street his he sent his mentally challenged down syndrome having unca roga to fellate margo and unca roga lost his teeth as a result of Tony nutting in his mouth.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> No you can use your eyes and see that he's clearly skilled. He's beaten a fellow titlist at 160 and also beat 4 other top 10 names including the Ring No. 2 so a welterweight is not his best win clearly.
> 
> It's not hype, otherwise other fighters would be champing at the bit to fight him, Canelo sparred him and doesn't want anything to do with him, he's clearly currently the best 160lber currently, if Jacobs beats him he is, but I don't think he will.


And who is saying that he isn't clearly very skilled? You're doing it again, I state facts on GGG's resume and you strawman in a post where I speficially call him an elite fighter :lol:

So who has he beaten that's better than Brook, Lemeuix? Even if I give you that one, how close is he to being a P4P fighter? Not even close is the answer. Beating 4 top 10 MW's means fuck all when the MW division is full of one dimensional punchers like Lemeuix, Stevens etc. He gets credit for me for racking up the wins, but it is what it is, he's beating guys who Jacobs and Canelo would also beat comfortably, he's not beating elite fighters, which is why the hype is out of control. Whether it's his fault or not is irrelevant, everything you're judging him on is agaisnt B level fighters.

Oh mate you really need to stop with this Canelo sparring thing. Canelo sparred him when he was what, a 19 year old welterweight? By all accounts they went back and forth in a competitive spar, but of course because this is GGG it must be that GGG dominated him and as a result Canelo is now petrified of him. Just like GGG gets his on purpose right?

He's not clearly the best 160lber at all, that's what this fight is going to decide and the reason why it's so important.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> He was definitely bothered by Brook, that's why he turned into destroy mode and tried to finish the fight as quickly as possible, he was getting tee'd off on in the center of the ring and clearly wasn't comfortable with that kind of fight. The uppercut completely stopped him in his tracks and definitely buzzed him, and that's a blown up welterweight who wasn't exactly a murderous puncher at his natural weight class. Pushing Brook back and laying into him was much safer than standing in the center of the ring with him.
> 
> It's no coincidence that GGG come out the round after taking those shots and bumrushed Brook, he wasn't intersted in breaking him down or exchanging punchs in the center of the ring after those exchanges. You can see his legs dip and him take a couple of steps back when the shot lands, I really don;'t know how you can act like it didn't bother him, this GGG stuff is getting out of control :lol:
> 
> I have Jacobs as a slight favourite. He's a couple of levels above anyone GGG has fought thus far and presents unique problems. GGG also showed pretty terrible defense in the Brook fight when he had to deal with some speed and accuracy in the center of the ring, I can see him struggling with jacobs in that same area, but he's not just going to be able to use his size and strength to finish the fight, Jacobs speed and power is the equalizer.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Here they come, right on que :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Deny it all you want, Brook landed a huge uppercut, Golovkin's knees dipped and he took a couple of steps back, that doesn't quite match the description of someone who wasn't 'bothered at all'. It's ok to admit that GGG was buzzed, no one is saying he was out on his feet or badly hurt. Watch the fight, it's as clear as day, Stevens has fuck all to do with anything. Brook is much more dangerous on the outside than he is at close range, so the idea that GGG had no respect for his power and just walked him down is false, stalking him and trying to end it as quick as possible was his safest route to victory, Brook was outpunching him in the center of the ring. Golovkin adjusted, saw that Brook was already flagging and finished it as quickly as he could.
> 
> Hardly a brave call mate, Golovkin's best win is Kell Brook, the majoirty of hardcore boxing fans know this is a hard fight to pick and stylistically very interseting. This place is the ultimate GGG wank fest though, you can barely mention Golovkin taking a clean punch without getting a load of shit for it. He's already an elite Middleweight, his fans just struggle to accept anyone that doesn't already think he's one of the greatest MW's ever.
> 
> Watch the shitstrom that is about to ensue as a result of me saying GGG looked bothered by a punch :lol: You all need to calm down.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I expect him to time Jacobs onto the jab and take half steps back whilst breaking him down then to hurt and stop him.


GGG is gonna box Jacobs off the backfoot and control him with the jab? Zero chance that happens, Jacobs isn't an unskilled, T-Rex armed midget like Lemieux. There's levels to this. GGGs best chance of winning is to back Jacobs up and land him on the ropes. GGG is very vulnerable going backwards, and backs up in straight lines, if he starts backpedalling Jacobs will hammer him.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Here they come, right on que :lol:


Don't knock em... its thanks to these fanboy casuals the odds on Jacobs are so incredibly tasty for people that actually understand what they're watching.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> What opinion is that? My opinion is simply based on fact, based on who he has beaten and what he has accomplished. That's how I rate him, and it's how you should too. Nothing wrong with believing he is going to be great, but as of now his best win is a welterweight. If he beats Jacobs, that will be his best win and he'll cleraly be the best Middleweight on the planet.
> 
> I couldn't really give a shit who wins the fight, it'll be the first boxing match I've watched in a while. Apparently you can't give GGG even the mildest of critique on here without having an agenda. The hype is strong on the internets worst boxing forum.


You've been missing out. There's been some really good fights sense December


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

DIdn't know that "bumrushing" someone meant you didn't want anything to do with their power or however he worded it. Shouldn't it be the opposite? that if you're bothered by someone's power, that's precisely why you wouldn't rush them and proceed to break them down?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> And who is saying that he isn't clearly very skilled? You're doing it again, I state facts on GGG's resume and you strawman in a post where I speficially call him an elite fighter :lol:
> 
> So who has he beaten that's better than Brook, Lemeuix? Even if I give you that one, how close is he to being a P4P fighter? Not even close is the answer. Beating 4 top 10 MW's means fuck all when the MW division is full of one dimensional punchers like Lemeuix, Stevens etc. He gets credit for me for racking up the wins, but it is what it is, he's beating guys who Jacobs and Canelo would also beat comfortably, he's not beating elite fighters, which is why the hype is out of control. Whether it's his fault or not is irrelevant, everything you're judging him on is agaisnt B level fighters.
> 
> ...


You're digging a hole, when he stops Jacobs this thread will get bumped. And if Canelo wasn't petrified hed have taken it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> GGG is gonna box Jacobs off the backfoot and control him with the jab? Zero chance that happens, Jacobs isn't an unskilled, T-Rex armed midget like Lemieux. There's levels to this. GGGs best chance of winning is to back Jacobs up and land him on the ropes. GGG is very vulnerable going backwards, and backs up in straight lines, if he starts backpedalling Jacobs will hammer him.


How did Jacobs get on at the worlds and Olympics?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Muff said:


> DIdn't know that "bumrushing" someone meant you didn't want anything to do with their power or however he worded it. Shouldn't it be the opposite? that if you're bothered by someone's power, that's precisely why you wouldn't rush them and proceed to break them down?


He was so scared of Brooks power that he rushed him risking getting KOd just to get him outta there.

:hatton


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You're digging a hole, when he stops Jacobs this thread will get bumped. And if Canelo wasn't petrified hed have taken it.


Digging a hole by stating objective facts? I've said it's a close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs you doyle, you posted some rubbish about GGG's resume, and instead of actually responding to the arguments you revert to some fanboy shit. You simply cannot handle any critiscm of GGG and you've proven it in this thread.

If you want to actually talk boxing and breakdown a fight I'm here, but as of now you're just talking shite acting like a child who can't bare listening to people talk badly about his favourite fighter. You're a boxing fan and all round decent poster, no reason why you shouldn't be able to discuss things like this without acting like that Quincy guy, you're obviousl;y spending too much time in here.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Muff said:


> DIdn't know that "bumrushing" someone meant you didn't want anything to do with their power or however he worded it. Shouldn't it be the opposite? that if you're bothered by someone's power, that's precisely why you wouldn't rush them and proceed to break them down?


Oh so you think Brook is more dangerous with his back on the ropes covering up than he is in the center of the ring setting up uppercuts and right hands? Tell me where had 100% of his success in that fight you moron.

This fucking place :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Digging a hole by stating objective facts? I've said it's a close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs you doyle, you posted some rubbish about GGG's resume, and instead of actually responding to the arguments you revert to some fanboy shit. You simply cannot handle any critiscm of GGG and you've proven it in this thread.
> 
> If you want to actually talk boxing and breakdown a fight I'm here, but as of now you're just talking shite acting like a child who can't bare listening to people talk badly about his favourite fighter. You're a boxing fan and all round decent poster, no reason why you shouldn't be able to discuss things like this without acting like that Quincy guy, you're obviousl;y spending too much time in here.


Naw, Jamie isn't bad. He's no where near as bad as the loon Quincy :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

GGG should definately be considered the best middleweight in the world until someone beats him, be that Jacobs or whoever, say what you want about his resume but it's better than Jacobs'


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw, Jamie isn't bad. He's no where near as bad as the loon Quincy :lol:


I didn't think so either but he completely loses it on GGG.

Threatening to bump the thread because I slightly favour Jacobs and think GGG is overhyped on here :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Digging a hole by stating objective facts? I've said it's a close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs you doyle, you posted some rubbish about GGG's resume, and instead of actually responding to the arguments you revert to some fanboy shit. You simply cannot handle any critiscm of GGG and you've proven it in this thread.
> 
> If you want to actually talk boxing and breakdown a fight I'm here, but as of now you're just talking shite acting like a child who can't bare listening to people talk badly about his favourite fighter. You're a boxing fan and all round decent poster, no reason why you shouldn't be able to discuss things like this without acting like that Quincy guy, you're obviousl;y spending too much time in here.


Just tell us who's fanboy your are. No need for all this back and forth.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Just tell us who's fanboy your are. No need for all this back and forth.


Danny is about to bust this boy's ass and you will be on suicide watch


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Just tell us who's fanboy your are. No need for all this back and forth.


You a big GGG fan by any chance mate?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> You a big GGG fan by any chance mate?


I'd say so, but I try to be objective as possible.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Danny is about to bust this boy's ass and you will be on suicide watch


Come back bro, we need someone to laugh at after big fights.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> Digging a hole by stating objective facts? I've said it's a close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs you doyle, you posted some rubbish about GGG's resume, and instead of actually responding to the arguments you revert to some fanboy shit. You simply cannot handle any critiscm of GGG and you've proven it in this thread.
> 
> If you want to actually talk boxing and breakdown a fight I'm here, but as of now you're just talking shite acting like a child who can't bare listening to people talk badly about his favourite fighter. You're a boxing fan and all round decent poster, no reason why you shouldn't be able to discuss things like this without acting like that Quincy guy, you're obviousl;y spending too much time in here.


Read my posts you're losing your head. GGG clearly wasn't hurt by Brook, he's got an iron chin as proven by never taking a count in 400 fights.

As for this fight, he will win the battle of the jabs and then Jacobs will be pushed back, GGG will turn up the heat by closing him down and no topping Jacobs moving and he will break Jacobs down with combos to head and body and probably land a big shot upstairs that hurts and finishes Jacobs.

Jacobs will try and counter off the front foot early I'd imagine, but will struggle to land clean and realise he's eating shots up the middle and try and fall back into a plan b but the heat will be too much and his chin won't stand up to it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw, Jamie isn't bad. He's no where near as bad as the loon Quincy :lol:


youre so ignorant that you dont even realize that you and a few of your racists buddies bs ruined the forum. seriously, this is(what is left of it) your forum and your forum died

lmfao, the wbf was so desperate for trafffic and readership that it tried to merge a rbr with the brit forum to their objection...in all likelihood because they want nothing to do with you clowns

every now and then a few of your buddies straggle on here with their racists agenda probably due to the fact that the saw some interracial couple or took shit from their supposedly racists boss and come here to vent

lmfao...undefeated golovkin is not the number one rated mw after koing 18 opponents in title fights while jacobs has already been ktfo in a title fight and has beaten one top-ten ranked 160 opponent


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Read my posts you're losing your head. GGG clearly wasn't hurt by Brook, he's got an iron chin as proven by never taking a count in 400 fights.
> 
> As for this fight, he will win the battle of the jabs and then Jacobs will be pushed back, GGG will turn up the heat by closing him down and no topping Jacobs moving and he will break Jacobs down with combos to head and body and probably land a big shot upstairs that hurts and finishes Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs will try and counter off the front foot early I'd imagine, but will struggle to land clean and realise he's eating shots up the middle and try and fall back into a plan b but the heat will be too much and his chin won't stand up to it.


I have read your posts, you said GGG wasn't bothered by any of Brooks shots despite his knees buckling and getting stopped in his tracks by an uppercut. You think Canelo is petrified because of an even sparring session when he was a welterweight prospect. And worst of all your threatening to bump this thread because I have Jacobs as a slight favourite and stated a couple of facts about the quality of the MW division.

All of this while calling GGG an elite fighter and accepting that its a very close fight to call. If you think it's me being bias here your off your head.

Your way too defensive. We know GGG has an iron chin and has never took a count or whatever. That doesn't mean he wasn't stopped in his tracks by an uppercut. I even said to you he wasn't badly hurt or out on his feet, it was more a point of how that would play out if a bigger, harder hitter like Jacobs lands that shot


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm 


TFG said:


> I have read your posts, you said GGG wasn't bothered by any of Brooks shots despite his knees buckling and getting stopped in his tracks by an uppercut. You think Canelo is petrified because of an even sparring session when he was a welterweight prospect. And worst of all your threatening to bump this thread because I have Jacobs as a slight favourite and stated a couple of facts about the quality of the MW division.
> 
> All of this while calling GGG an elite fighter and accepting that its a very close fight to call. If you think it's me being bias here your off your head.
> 
> Your way too defensive. We know GGG has an iron chin and has never took a count or whatever. That doesn't mean he wasn't stopped in his tracks by an uppercut. I even said to you he wasn't badly hurt or out on his feet, it was more a point of how that would play out if a bigger, harder hitter like Jacobs lands that shot


I'm not threatening to bump the thread just saying it will be as you've gone mad on GGG flaws and deep down you know he stops Jacobs. And Canelo ducked him, up there with Bowe Lewis.

If you wanna offer a stylistic breakdown I'm happy to hear it as that's an interesting discussion, I don't think GGG is unbeatable but he beats everyone 160 and under right now imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> youre so ignorant that you dont even realize that you and a few of your racists buddies bs ruined the forum. seriously, this is(what is left of it) your forum and your forum died
> 
> lmfao, the wbf was so desperate for trafffic and readership that it tried to merge a rbr with the brit forum to their objection...in all likelihood because they want nothing to do with you clowns
> 
> ...


The town idiot, Krazy Quincy showed up :happy


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm not threatening to bump the thread just saying it will be as you've gone mad on GGG flaws and deep down you know he stops Jacobs. And Canelo ducked him, up there with Bowe Lewis.
> 
> If you wanna offer a stylistic breakdown I'm happy to hear it as that's an interesting discussion, I don't think GGG is unbeatable but he beats everyone 160 and under right now imo.


I didn't go mad on GGG's flaws at all, I said that he got buzzed off a huge uppercut and as a result changed the pace of the fight to stop it happening again, that was literally it :lol: I guess that's all it takes to set you lot off though. You didn't respond to my comments about his resume because you know for a fact I was right and you were threateninh to bump the thread as if I would be in someway embarassed that I slightly favoured Jacobs in a close fight. <<<< That's the type of shit retards like Quincy come out with and you know it.

Deep down I know GGG stops Jacobs? Fucking hell you're doing your self no favours here, you're just coming across as a complete fan boy, why didn't you just say from the beginning that you think Jacobs has no chance and as a result you can't entertain any disucssion about it? I'll stick with my prediction thanks mate and would like to reiterate again that I really don't give a fuck, I''m barely watching boxing atm.

That's a new one to add to GGG getting hit on purpose etc, anyone who picks Jacobs over GGG just does it because they hate him, deep down they know they're wrong :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

"He's human, and whatever monster people are making him out to be &#8230; really, don't believe the hype," Jacobs said when asked about Hunter and Ward's advice. "That's the approach I've had coming into this fight. It's why I accepted the fight.

"Just because he's done these things to other opponents, those guys aren't me. He's promoted as this big monster. &#8230; We don't care about any of that stuff. I'm going to step in there and prove I'm the best middleweight out there.

"Obviously, we're prepared for the best 'GGG,' but my focus is on the things I need. If I can be the best me and control the pace to my liking, and do the things I like to do, I'm sure I'll be successful." Danny Jacobs
http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxin...y-golovkin-andre-ward-hbo-20170221-story.html


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "He's human, and whatever monster people are making him out to be &#8230; really, don't believe the hype," Jacobs said when asked about Hunter and Ward's advice. "That's the approach I've had coming into this fight. It's why I accepted the fight.
> 
> "Just because he's done these things to other opponents, those guys aren't me. He's promoted as this big monster. &#8230; We don't care about any of that stuff. I'm going to step in there and prove I'm the best middleweight out there.
> 
> ...


Coming from a guy that got dropped by power puncher Sergio Mora.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> I didn't go mad on GGG's flaws at all, I said that he got buzzed off a huge uppercut and as a result changed the pace of the fight to stop it happening again, that was literally it :lol: I guess that's all it takes to set you lot off though. You didn't respond to my comments about his resume because you know for a fact I was right and you were threateninh to bump the thread as if I would be in someway embarassed that I slightly favoured Jacobs in a close fight. <<<< That's the type of shit retards like Quincy come out with and you know it.
> 
> Deep down I know GGG stops Jacobs? Fucking hell you're doing your self no favours here, you're just coming across as a complete fan boy, why didn't you just say from the beginning that you think Jacobs has no chance and as a result you can't entertain any disucssion about it? I'll stick with my prediction thanks mate and would like to reiterate again that I really don't give a fuck, I''m barely watching boxing atm.
> 
> That's a new one to add to GGG getting hit on purpose etc, anyone who picks Jacobs over GGG just does it because they hate him, deep down they know they're wrong :rofl


So you're not gonna tell us who you're a fanboy of then?

Let's do a 3 month avy bet, I get Godlovkin you get Danny "hope my head stays on" Jacobs.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So you're not gonna tell us who you're a fanboy of then?
> 
> Let's do a 3 month avy bet, I get Godlovkin you get Danny "hope my head stays on" Jacobs.


Who are you, or am I missing something here?

I don't do av bets mate, just cash. 5k on Jacobs, I take it your in?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Who are you, or am I missing something here?
> 
> I don't do av bets mate, just cash. 5k on Jacobs, I take it your in?


:hatton

We got badass over here. It doesn't matter who I am this is a public boxing forum. I'm not asking you out on a date.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The town idiot, Krazy Quincy showed up :happy


as opposed to the pathetic forum racist troll?

how does it feel to know that *your* forum died?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Who are you, or am I missing something here?
> 
> I don't do av bets mate, just cash. 5k on Jacobs, I take it your in?


I'm gonna call out your bluff too Mr. I'm very badass.

Go put those 5K on Jacobs on a betting site. Post your slip in here afterwards.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm gonna call out your bluff too Mr. I'm very badass.
> 
> Go put those 5K on Jacobs on a betting site. Post your slip in here afterwards.


You call my bluff by referring me to a betting site? :lol:

Shithouse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Krazy Quincy k said:


> as opposed to the pathetic forum racist troll?
> 
> how does it feel to know that *your* forum died?


The only time race is ever brought up is when a GGG fanboy like yourself appears.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> You call my bluff by referring me to a betting site? :lol:
> 
> Shithouse.


Of course, I'm not the guy in here beating my chest about betting big money, I offered you an avy bet for fuck's sake.

You're gonna make a killing when Jacobs beats G.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The only time race is ever brought up is when a GGG fanboy like yourself appears.


but everyone here knows that you have race issues...and in all likelihood the reason why everyone left

why did you change my moniker in the caption?

thats just gay and childish

again...probaly another reason why everyone left *your* forum.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Of course, I'm not the guy in here beating my chest about betting big money, I offered you an avy bet for fuck's sake.
> 
> You're gonna make a killing when Jacobs beats G.


Why would I have an avater bet with some fanboy mong?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> as opposed to the pathetic forum racist troll?
> 
> how does it feel to know that *your* forum died?


You are one of the sole reasons this boxing forum is horrendous, and I've notuiced you've fled to Sherdog posting the same insufferable shit about Golovkin :lol:

Your persistent ill give you that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why would I have an avater bet with some fanboy mong?


So you're not even willing to bet your avatar for a few months, we're probably not gonna see your 5k bet slip on Jacobs.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So you're not even willing to bet your avatar for a few months, we're probably not gonna see your 5k bet slip on Jacobs.


Why would I? All you've contributed to this thread is an admission that you're a GGG fanboy and two shit memes. Give me a reason to have an avater bet with you and I'll consider it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why would I? All you've contributed to this thread is an admission that you're a GGG fanboy and two shit memes. Give me a reason to have an avater bet with you and I'll consider it.


LOL now I have to convince you?

I don't care if you do or not, first you act like we're all retarded fanboys for favoring Golovkin over the soft chinned Jacobs. Then you post about how you'd bet 5K on Jacobs.

Now you're crying because I offered you an avy bet. It's OK buddy your posts in thread alone will be enough entertainment come fight night.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

The Brook fight doesn't matter for the jacobs fight. Brook obviously couldn't hurt Golovkin so he fought carelessly, unlike when he fought Lemueiux, who could hurt him and he fought the perfect gameplan. Golovkin will fight like that against jacobs since Jacobs can definitely crack. If Jacobs had a solid chin I would have to think harder about this fight, but he doesn't and he's been dropped by Sergio Mora so I got Golovkin KO. I've been a Jacobs fan since I first saw him in 08 or so and I'll probably always be a fan but he is going to lose this one


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> LOL now I have to convince you?
> 
> I don't care if you do or not, first you act like we're all retarded fanboys for favoring Golovkin over the soft chinned Jacobs. Then you post about how you'd bet 5K on Jacobs.
> 
> Now you're crying because I offered you an avy bet. It's OK buddy your posts in thread alone will be enough entertainment come fight night.


If I'm going to bet with someone, I'll bet with a none troll who's opinion on boxing I respect. The 5k was a joke, you fucking idiot.

I'm unlikely to bet with anyone, considering I said it's a very close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs. You are a retarded fanboy, you know that, and it has nothing to do with favouring Golovkin over Jacobs.

LOL


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

https://www.boxingforum24.com/forums/general-boxing-forum.6/


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You are one of the sole reasons this boxing forum is horrendous, and I've notuiced you've fled to Sherdog posting the same insufferable shit about Golovkin :lol:
> 
> Your persistent ill give you that.


sure. i am the reason everyone left

right

no problems whatsoever at sherdog and i have had pms with jacobs advisor rr. talked about topics outside of boxing as well.

hes not a racists so we have no issues whatsover


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> If I'm going to bet with someone, *I'll bet with a none troll who's opinion on boxing I respect.* The 5k was a joke, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I'm unlikely to bet with anyone, considering I said it's a very close fight and that I slightly favour Jacobs. You are a retarded fanboy, you know that, and it has nothing to do with favouring Golovkin over Jacobs.
> 
> LOL


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

If GGG fights Jacobs like he did Lemieux then he's palying right into Danny's hands, Golovkin's best chance is to pin jacobs down early, not allow to get his timing down and hurt him on the ropes. GGG wasn't getting caught by Brook when he was being reckless either, he was getting caught when he allowed too much time and sapce to him in the middle of the ring. He shipped barely any shots when he was on the offensive.

Boxing with Jacobs in the center of the ring gives jacobs every chance he needs. Leimuix is a one dimensional power puncher, completely different kettle of fish.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sure. i am the reason everyone left
> 
> right
> 
> ...


You do realise that's the advisor you said was full of shit and a completel phony when i referenced him on here?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You do realise that's the advisor you said was full of shit and a completel phony when i referenced him on here?


im well aare of who rr is. i have had pms with him unrealted to the golovkin/jacobs fight

like i said, hes not a racists so we have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im well aare of who rr is. i have had pms with him unrealted to the golovkin/jacobs fight
> 
> like i said, hes not a racists so we have no problems whatsoever.


Funny that, becuase when the negotiations were on going and I referenced RR as as a source, you said he was full of shit and a phony because he was saying that Jacobs wanted the fight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> does anyone have an actual link from a credible source to where jacobs offered to fight golovkin at any weight or for any amount.
> 
> *there is some complete tool on the sherdog forums, who says that he is part of jacobs management team, that claims that golovkin turned down a jacobs 168 offer but there is nothing other than what the said tool claimed, presumably a flomo and golovkin hater(lmfao he still says that canelo would ko ggg even after ggg chased alvarez out of the division)*, and yet to have shown any proof of any offer


Presumed he was a phony and a 'complete tool' because he said something that you didn't like about GGG?

Now that you're best mates and share PM's regularly, I presume you've apologized?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Funny that, becuase when the negotiations were on going and I referenced RR as as a source, you said he was full of shit and a phony because he was saying that Jacobs wanted the fight.


no, actually anyone tht as saying that golovkin did not want the fight as full of shit. you apparantly did not read the entire thread that i participated on.

if you did, you would see that rr and myself had disagreements but no issues whatsoever at the end of the thread. and if iirc, some posters said that it was one of the best threads that they had read

and yes, anyone that thought that gennady golovkin did not want to fight danny jacobs is full of shit


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no, actually anyone tht as saying that golovkin did not want the fight as full of shit. you apparantly did not read the entire thread that i participated on.
> 
> if you did, you would see that rr and myself had disagreements but no issues whatsoever at the end of the thread. and if iirc, some posters said that it was one of the best threads that they had read
> 
> and yes, anyone that thought that gennady golovkin did not want to fight danny jacobs is full of shit


He didn't say Golovkin didn't want to fight Danny, he made it clear it was nothing to do with GGG and any issues they had were with his management. He said they turned down an offer to fight at 168, and as we know he is completely legit and generally know as an honest guy, there's a good chance that happened. That doesn't mean Golovkin did not want the fight and he made that clear.

You called him a tool and said that he was a phony because he said something that you thought coud paint GGG in a negative light. You didn't know the guy, you had no evidence to suggest he was a phony, you wrote him off because of your fanatical obsessions with Gennady Golovkin. You then challenged him on Sherdog, realised that he was legit and now you look like an idiot. That's why you're a shit poster no matter where you go.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Presumed he was a phony and a 'complete tool' because he said something that you didn't like about GGG?
> 
> Now that you're best mates and share PM's regularly, I presume you've apologized?


anyone who thought that golovkin was ducking jacobs was a tool

again, did you read the thread? he gave props to golovkin and admitted that he was wrong. and when did i say that we where best mates? since it apperas that you respect rr i il say that he initiated a conversation with me and we had some brief discussions outside of boxing like rationale people

no ill-will, whatsoever.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> He didn't say Golovkin didn't want to fight Danny, he made it clear it was nothing to do with GGG and any issues they had were with his management. He said they turned down an offer to fight at 168, and as we know he is completely legit and generally know as an honest guy, there's a good chance that happened. That doesn't mean Golovkin did not want the fight and he made that clear.
> 
> You called him a tool and said that he was a phony because he said something that you thought coud paint GGG in a negative light. You didn't know the guy, you had no evidence to suggest he was a phony, you wrote him off because of your fanatical obsessions with Gennady Golovkin. You then challenged him on Sherdog, realised that he was legit and now you look like an idiot. That's why you're a shit poster no matter where you go.


what do you not understand that some posters thought that the thread was one of the best that they have read?

its right there in the thread


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> anyone who thought that golovkin was ducking jacobs was a tool
> 
> again, did you read the thread? he gave props to golovkin and admitted that he was wrong. and when did i say that we where best mates? since it apperas that you respect rr i il say that he initiated a conversation with me and we had some brief discussions outside of boxing like rationale people
> 
> no ill-will, whatsoever.


No one thought that and he never said that at any point. He said they rejected an offer at 168, that's it, stop making stuff up.

He didn't admit that he was wrong about them rejecting an offer at 168, because it happened, that would be admitting that he was lying the whole time, and he has certainly never admitted to that.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what do you not understand that some posters thought that the thread was one of the best that they have read?
> 
> its right there in the thread


What the fuck that go to do with anything, I read the thread, people found you funny, what has that go to do with you looking like an idiot and being completely wrong about RR? Nobody on their knew you'd previoously called RR a fraud and a complete tool either.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> What the fuck that go to do with anything, I read the thread, people found you funny, what has that go to do with you looking like an idiot and being completely wrong about RR? Nobody on their knew you'd previoously called RR a fraud and a complete tool either.


really? if rr thought i was an idiot why did he pm me?

youre the exact reason why this forum failed. the only time you come here is to argue with people, use foul language and go about with name-calling and childish emoticons


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> really? if rr thought i was an idiot why did he pm me?
> 
> youre the exact reason why this forum failed. the only time you come here is to argue with people, use foul language and go about with name-calling and childish emoticons


I didn't say RR thought you were an idiot, he didn't see you call him a phony anda complete tool on here remember.

You look like an idiot NOW, refusing to man up and admit that your love and obsessions for Golovkin forced you to completely write off a legitimate insider (RR) and insult him. Stop trying to slither your way out of it and admit that you fucked up.

I'm highlighting this as an example because it shows why you are impossible to deal with when it comes to boxing, you're completely irrational.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> I didn't say RR thought you were an idiot, he didn't see you call him a phony anda complete tool on here remember.
> 
> You look like an idiot NOW, refusing to man up and admit that your love and obsessions for Golovkin forced you to completely write off a legitimate insider (RR) and insult him. Stop trying to slither your way out of it and admit that you fucked up.
> 
> I'm highlighting this as an example because it shows why you are impossible to deal with when it comes to boxing, you're completely irrational.


for the last time...anyone that thought that golovkin was ducking jacobs, as the sherdog thread impled, was a tool and the reason that i participated on that thread...a thread that some said was one of the best ones that they read

just the same that you are a tool for insinuating that golovkin was the reason that the canelo fight did not get made

lmfao

"some shit went down."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...s-wbc-title-but-still-wants-ggg.84672/page-20

going on nine months of you looking like a fool to everyone here and you cant let it go


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> for the last time...anyone that thought that golovkin was ducking jacobs, as the sherdog thread impled, was a tool and the reason that i participated on that thread...a thread that some said was one of the best ones that they read
> 
> just the same that you are a tool for insinuating that golovkin was the reason that the canelo fight did not get made
> 
> ...


This is shameful, it's already been explained to you five times that RR never said Golovkin was ducking Jacobs, he simply said they rejected an offer at 168. That gives you no reason to say that he was full of shit, he'd already made it clear at that point that GGG was not to blame for any olf this and that they had difficulties with his management.

You didn't like the fact he said they rejected an offer at 168 and called him a tool and a phony as a result. Man up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Krazy Quincy loves talking shit about mexicans and blacks


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> He didn't say Golovkin didn't want to fight Danny, he made it clear it was nothing to do with GGG and any issues they had were with his management. He said they turned down an offer to fight at 168, and as we know he is completely legit and generally know as an honest guy, there's a good chance that happened. That doesn't mean Golovkin did not want the fight and he made that clear.
> 
> You called him a tool and said that he was a phony because he said something that you thought coud paint GGG in a negative light. You didn't know the guy, you had no evidence to suggest he was a phony, you wrote him off because of your fanatical obsessions with Gennady Golovkin. You then challenged him on Sherdog, realised that he was legit and now you look like an idiot. That's why you're a shit poster no matter where you go.


so in this one thread you call me a "shit poster," refer to @JamieC as a "child" and a "doyle," refer to @Muff as a "moron," @DBerry as an "ugly cunt," and @Pedrin1787 as a "fanboy mong," and a "fucking idiot."

you insult five posters in one thread in a span of about four hours

thats like michigan warrior level of retardness


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Krazy Quincy loves talking shit about mexicans and blacks


never

unlike you, no one would ever think that i have race issues when it comes to boxing...only you and a couple of your buddies that have race issues yourself


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so on this one thread you call me a "shit poster," refer to @JamieC as a "child" and a "doyle," refer to @Muff as a "moron," @DBerry as an "ugly cunt," and @Pedrin1787 as a "fanboy mong," and a "fucking idiot."
> 
> you insutl five posters in one thread in a span of about four hours
> 
> thats like michigan warrior level of retardness


Changing the subject are we? Don't worry I'll go now, I have no intention of debating you further, just wanted to drop this on for those who will be interested.

As for my appauling use of language, don't get upset, they're just words used colloquially. But, DBerry called me a turd and is quite clearly an ugly cunt Jamie was behaving like a child imo and will not be offended by the term doyle. The mong comment was also justified and you are definitely a shit poster.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Changing the subject are we? Don't worry I'll go now, I have no intention of debating you further, just wanted to drop this on for those who will be interested.
> 
> As for my appauling use of language, don't get upset, they're just words used colloquially. But, DBerry called me a turd and is quite clearly an ugly cunt Jamie was behaving like a child imo and will not be offended by the term doyle. The mong comment was also justified and you are definitely a shit poster.


so you are right and we are all wrong

okay


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so you are right and we are all wrong
> 
> okay


No you're wrong, but obviously can't bear to admit it.

You also called a guy who you didn't know a phony and 'complete tool' because he said something about GGG, so forgive me for finding this whole distraction about insults a bit of a sham.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> never
> 
> unlike you, no one would ever think that i have race issues when it comes to boxing...only you and a couple of your buddies that have race issues yourself


Krazy Quincy loves projecting his own bigoted views onto others. Krazy Quincy shouldn't be taken serious


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> No you're wrong, but obviously can't bear to admit it.
> 
> You also called a guy who you didn't know a phony and 'complete tool' because he said something about GGG, so forgive me for finding this whole distraction about insults a bit of a sham.


Krazy Quincy is a shit poster on every forum he goes to except for storm front.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Quincy K has been given a short ban for only posting on this forum to shit-stir and race-bait despite multiple warnings. Let's all move past it for a moment and continue to debate whether Jacobs will "Expose" GGG.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> I didn't go mad on GGG's flaws at all, I said that he got buzzed off a huge uppercut and as a result changed the pace of the fight to stop it happening again, that was literally it :lol: I guess that's all it takes to set you lot off though. You didn't respond to my comments about his resume because you know for a fact I was right and you were threateninh to bump the thread as if I would be in someway embarassed that I slightly favoured Jacobs in a close fight. <<<< That's the type of shit retards like Quincy come out with and you know it.
> 
> Deep down I know GGG stops Jacobs? Fucking hell you're doing your self no favours here, you're just coming across as a complete fan boy, why didn't you just say from the beginning that you think Jacobs has no chance and as a result you can't entertain any disucssion about it? I'll stick with my prediction thanks mate and would like to reiterate again that I really don't give a fuck, I''m barely watching boxing atm.
> 
> That's a new one to add to GGG getting hit on purpose etc, anyone who picks Jacobs over GGG just does it because they hate him, deep down they know they're wrong :rofl


You're not answering me at all and I'm answering you. You're dismissing his decent record, he's beaten Murray, Rubio, Lemieux (decent titlist), Stevens and Geale who was Ring no.2, all by stoppage, he hasn't even struggled in any of those bouts. You're trying to backtrack as you know when Jacobs gets stopped you don't want this to be remembered, if GGG gets beat I will happily give you credit for a great call and Jacobs will be a p4p fighter imo.

Please break down why you favour Jacobs, I broke down exactly how I think the fight will go, I rarely do that, the last one I did was DeGale-Dirrell which was bang on as @bballchump11 will verify, so yeah, I would be massively shocked if Jacobs doesn't get stopped, but you won't entertain a breakdown of Jacobs route to victory.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Quincy K has been given a short ban for only posting on this forum to shit-stir and race-bait despite multiple warnings. Let's all move past it for a moment and continue to debate whether Jacobs will "Expose" GGG.


Thank God


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You're not answering me at all and I'm answering you. You're dismissing his decent record, he's beaten Murray, Rubio, Lemieux (decent titlist), Stevens and Geale who was Ring no.2, all by stoppage, he hasn't even struggled in any of those bouts. You're trying to backtrack as you know when Jacobs gets stopped you don't want this to be remembered, if GGG gets beat I will happily give you credit for a great call and Jacobs will be a p4p fighter imo.
> 
> Please break down why you favour Jacobs, I broke down exactly how I think the fight will go, I rarely do that, the last one I did was DeGale-Dirrell which was bang on as @bballchump11 will verify, so yeah, I would be massively shocked if Jacobs doesn't get stopped, but you won't entertain a breakdown of Jacobs route to victory.


How have I not answered you? I wrote out a pragraph explaining why the likes of Stevens, Lemiux, Murary etc are one dimensional B level fighters, whether Golovkin beasts them or anyone else, they are still not elite fighters and shouldn't be treated as such. They match up very well stylistically with GGG as well but I know you're just going to dimiss this despite it being absolutely true and a relevant insight when breaking down this fight. I brought up his resume to remind you that his accomplishments need to be kept in perspective, and that jsut because Geale was ranked number 2 by ring it doesn't make him a great win. What else have I apparently not answered? I explained why your Canelo sparring theory is massively presumptious, I'm not sure what else I missed.

If I'm trying to 'backtrack' then feel free to remind everyone of my initial posts in this thread, that began with "I slightly favour Jacobs in a very close fight", no matter how much you like Golovkin, I'm not going to be embarrassed about getting a fight like that wrong, hence 'a very close fight'. I'm not sure why you feel the need to constantly infer that I don't want this to be remembered, it makes zero sense.

Where did you get that I won't etnertain a breakdown of a Jacobs win from? This is the first time you've asked for a breakdown and I already aluded to how I think he will win earlier in the fight. If Jacobs is to win, I see him doing that by staying mobile early, competing with his jab and making use of his hand speed avdantage. I think he needs to gain Golovkins respect early and I can see him doing that with a counter right hook, his hook is markedly faster than Golovkins and I know RR has said this is something they will look to exploit. Jacobs is fast and explosive enough to hurt Golovkin with a well timed counter either over the top of his own hook or as a step in shot. I don't expect Jacobs to get him out of their with one shot or necessarily stop him, but I can see him hurting him and staying active and samrt enough in the center of the ring to beat him. Brook showed GGG's vulnerabilites to uppercuts and pot shots in the center of the ring, Danny should be able to exploit some of that.

If GGG wins, I see him hurting Danny early before he gets comfortable in the fight and keeping a pace on him that's too much to handle whiolst trying to recover. A couple of early knockdowns and maybe the referee stepping in to end it in the 3rd or 4th. Danny is big for the weight and tough as hell though so I could see him surviving, but to win he needs to avoid GGG's power early imo.

I'm about 55-45 in jacob's favour at the moment but I'd be a bit more confident if I didn't know how badly Jacobs struggles to make the weight. Hopefully that isn't an issue but he's been in terrible states after some previous weigh ins.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

OneTime said:


> I'm just gonna turn this thread around and tell yall about a little cherry picking bitch known as joy sinclaire.
> 
> Once upon a time Tony margo approached his little bitch ass and he got shook stuttering like the little 5'7 hoe that he is.
> 
> Word on the street his he sent his mentally challenged down syndrome having unca roga to fellate margo and unca roga lost his teeth as a result of Tony nutting in his mouth.


Part 2 of the homosexual cherry picker story coming soon


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fight is March 18th. 

Great, only 3 weeks of this left.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Part 2 of the homosexual cherry picker story coming soon


Always laughed at the Mayweather/Margarito thing, it would have been far too easy a fight for Floyd to ever consciously duck Tony.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> How did Jacobs get on at the worlds and Olympics?


Dont understand how that relates to your breakdown. Bit of a non-sequitur. Jacobs turned pro when he was a teenager, his amateur background although solid is irrelevant.

How is GGG gonna control Jacobs on the backfoot with the jab when Jacobs is 6'1 with a 4 inch reach advantage and much faster hands. GGG has to come at Jacobs, back him up and make it a dogfight, he isn't gonna win a chess match.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> How have I not answered you? I wrote out a pragraph explaining why the likes of Stevens, Lemiux, Murary etc are one dimensional B level fighters, whether Golovkin beasts them or anyone else, they are still not elite fighters and shouldn't be treated as such. They match up very well stylistically with GGG as well but I know you're just going to dimiss this despite it being absolutely true and a relevant insight when breaking down this fight. I brought up his resume to remind you that his accomplishments need to be kept in perspective, and that jsut because Geale was ranked number 2 by ring it doesn't make him a great win. What else have I apparently not answered? I explained why your Canelo sparring theory is massively presumptious, I'm not sure what else I missed.
> 
> If I'm trying to 'backtrack' then feel free to remind everyone of my initial posts in this thread, that began with "I slightly favour Jacobs in a very close fight", no matter how much you like Golovkin, I'm not going to be embarrassed about getting a fight like that wrong, hence 'a very close fight'. I'm not sure why you feel the need to constantly infer that I don't want this to be remembered, it makes zero sense.
> 
> ...


Already setting up the excuses. :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> How does that relate to your breakdown? Jacobs turned pro when he was a teenager, his amateur background although solid is irrelevant.
> 
> How is GGG gonna control Jacobs on the backfoot with the jab when Jacobs is 6'1 with a 4 inch reach advantage and much faster hands. GGG has to come at Jacobs, back him up and make it a dogfight, he isn't gonna win a chess match.


No, you don't understand, GGG outboxed David Lemeuix, the Pernell Whittaker of the Middleweight division. He's not just a technical destroyer, he's a masterful pure boxer too. How else could he beat guys like Martin Murray and Daniel Geale?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Already setting up the excuses. :lol:


Jacobs team said they can make it comfortable, so it can't be used as an excuse. However, as is the case with Brook/Spence, a clear weight cutting issue for one fighter does obviously effect the odds of a bout, so I'd be silly not to factor that in.

I'm picking Jacobs either way.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> No, you don't understand, GGG outboxed David Lemeuix, the Pernell Whittaker of the Middleweight division. He's not just a technical destroyer, he's a masterful pure boxer too. How else could he beat guys like Martin Murray and Daniel Geale?


I changed my mind, Jacobs is a true master, he's going to school Golovkin.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Golovkin may have shown an iron chin through his career and appear impregnable thus fair in the MW divison but make no mistake, you'll all be shitting your pants if a 180lb Danny Jacobs starts landing shots like this on GGG, iron chin or not.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I changed my mind, Jacobs is a true master, he's going to school Golovkin.


Oooo a knockdown against a guy he TKO'd twice, got me.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Golovkin may have shown an iron chin through his career and appear impregnable thus fair in the MW divison but make no mistake, you'll all be shitting your pants if a 180lb Danny Jacobs starts landing shots like this on GGG, iron chin or not.


Ooo got hit by an uppercut by a guy he stopped when he broke his orbital bone.

That'll teach me.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

TFG said:


> Always laughed at the Mayweather/Margarito thing, it would have been far too easy a fight for Floyd to ever consciously duck Tony.


Shouldn't have risked his down syndrome having uncles dental health then.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Jacobs got KO'd by Pirog, dropped by Mora, and rocked by Ishe Smith.

I see GGG knocking him out.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

This fuckin thread :rofl


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

TFG said:


> Golovkin may have shown an iron chin through his career and appear impregnable thus fair in the MW divison but make no mistake, you'll all be shitting your pants if a 180lb Danny Jacobs starts landing shots like this on GGG, iron chin or not.


GGG has an iron chin, Jacobs has no chin and has been knocked clean out by a much lesser puncher.

This is the uppercut you are referring to?






GGG isn't stunned by it at all, he blocks the follow up shot and comes right back with his own shots looking completely in control.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> GGG has an iron chin, Jacobs has no chin and has been knocked clean out by a much lesser puncher.
> 
> This is the uppercut you are referring to?
> 
> ...


What's Jacobs chin got to do with his ability to hurt GGG with a big punch? This is a common tactic from the Golovkin brigade here, observe something about the style match up and get met with something completely irrelevant.

Complete control you say? You must have your GGG glasses on because after taking that shot he continues to get punched all over the ring for the rest of the clip. Obviously he's getting hit on purpose though, just testing Brook's power with his forehead or something like that.

GGG obviously has a good chin, but probably best to hold off talks of how amazing it is until he fights an elite fighter who can actually punch.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

TFG said:


> What's Jacobs chin got to do with his ability to hurt GGG with a big punch? This is a common tactic from the Golovkin brigade here, observe something about the style match up and get met with something completely irrelevant.
> 
> Complete control you say? You must have your GGG glasses on because after taking that shot he continues to get punched all over the ring for the rest of the clip. Obviously he's getting hit on purpose though, just testing Brook's power with his forehead or something like that.
> 
> GGG obviously has a good chin, but probably best to hold off talks of how amazing it is until he fights an elite fighter who can actually punch.


Yes, immediately after Brook lands the undercut GGG parries the next shot and comes back with one his own. His legs do not buckle, as you claimed many times in this thread, and he did not take a backwards step (albeit he was halted when the uppercut lands, however to me it looks like that is due to the force of the punch landing, it's not possible to literally walk through a punch at top level boxing, due to physics and all that jazz)


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Yes, immediately after Brook lands the undercut GGG parries the next shot and comes back with one his own. His legs do not buckle, as you claimed many times in this thread, and he did not take a backwards step (albeit he was halted when the uppercut lands, however to me it looks like that is due to the force of the punch landing, it's not possible to literally walk through a punch at top level boxing, due to physics and all that jazz)


I'll ask again, what did your post have to do with mine? The point of my post was that regardless of whether GGG was hurt or not in that sequence, it's going to be a different experience if a fully rehydrated Daniel Jacobs is landing that shot, and not a blown up welterweight. GGG stayed stationary and shipped another 4/5 big shots after the uppercut landed, I never said he was hurt by it, but the punch seemed to have an effect that stopped him in his tracks. If a welterweight Kell Brook can do that, there's a good chance Jacobs can do serious damage with his own shots, and lets face it, GGG is wide open for punches like that.

Your reply was completely irrelevant, Jacobs getting dropped by Mora and GGG having a good chin doesn't change anything I said, you're just reacting because as always, you can't get away with making an observation about GGG that highlights any flaw, there's simply too many nuthuggers on here to do that.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Quincy K has been given a short ban for only posting on this forum to shit-stir and race-bait despite multiple warnings. Let's all move past it for a moment and continue to debate whether Jacobs will "Expose" GGG.


Ah yes, Ban qunicy for "Shit-stiring" even though Bballclown was the one who provoked him first causing him to come in to this thread in the first place.



bballchump11 said:


> Naw, Jamie isn't bad. He's no where near as bad as the loon Quincy :lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd love to see that. I doubt it though. Jacobs isn't a great boxer or anything, but he's very competent. His power is what makes him elite (at MW).


I like Jacobs a lot, wouldn't begrudge him the W over Golovkin, I've seen it mentioned elsewhere that he might be too conventional to catch Golovkin unawares with his power and I'm inclined to agree, Jacobs does a lot of things very nicely but can be overaggressive and doesn't tuck his chin enough, I think it will be his undoing here.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll wait to see the fight... Jacobs is a good guy and a decent fighter....Maybe he can make something happen, but the odds are against him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Ah yes, Ban qunicy for "Shit-stiring" even though Bballclown was the one who provoked him first causing him to come in to this thread in the first place.


If you think what I do is anywhere to close to as bad as Quincy then you're trippin.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Jacobs got KO'd by Pirog, dropped by Mora, and rocked by Ishe Smith.
> 
> I see GGG knocking him out.


You guys and this logic make no sense. If that's the case then Kirkland should've been KO'd by the first punch Angulo landed. Kirkland should've never gotten up after the first knockdown; especially since feather fisted Ishida stopped him right?

Lennox Lewis got KO'd by Rahman, how in the world did he survive Tyson in the first round?

You guys are in for a rude awakening Mar 18th


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You guys and this logic make no sense. If that's the case then Kirkland should've been KO'd by the first punch Angulo landed. Kirkland should've never gotten up after the first knockdown; especially since feather fisted Ishida stopped him right?
> 
> Lennox Lewis got KO'd by Rahman, how in the world did he survive Tyson in the first round?
> 
> You guys are in for a rude awakening Mar 18th


Lewis only got KO'd by Rahman because he was overconfident. He survived Tyson because Tyson was completely shot.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Jacobs is the wrong guy for you noskillweather fans to be cheering against the boogieman. Boy got no chin and can't fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Lewis only got KO'd by Rahman because he was overconfident. He survived Tyson because Tyson was completely shot.


Ok so Pac got KO'd cold by little Marquez and some guy named Singursurat or something like that. How in the world did he survive Mosley, Marg, Cotto, Hatton, etc?

Wlad got KO'd by Ross Purity. HOw in the world did he get up from prime Sam Peter?

Cotto got stopped by little ass Pac, was dropped by Torres. How did he survive Canelo who's had some of the most brutal KO's?

Canelo was seriously hurt by Cotto's brother. How did Miguel not knock Canelo's lights out?

Again, you guys make no sense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Ah yes, Ban qunicy for "Shit-stiring" even though Bballclown was the one who provoked him first causing him to come in to this thread in the first place.


Quincy K follows bballchump around and calls him a racist any time he expresses any opinion on Golovkin. It's sad. He does virtually nothing else on the forum but cry that it's ruined. You show me where bball said anything out of line.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jacobs fights nothing like Brook so you cant really compare them. Jacobs punch power is the only thing that makes this interesting tbf. Golovkin hits harder imo, is a better boxer and has a better chin. Hes rightfully favourote but I do rate Jacobs and like this fight regardless. 

I am interested to see how GGG reacts if Jacobs does land flush. I expect Golovkin to box as he did against Lemieux, I thibk hell see Jacobs as a real threat and box accordingly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I am interested to see how GGG reacts if Jacobs does land flush. * I expect Golovkin to box as he did against Lemieux, I thibk hell see Jacobs as a real threat and box accordingly.*


No doubt.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok so Pac got KO'd cold by little Marquez and some guy named Singursurat or something like that. How in the world did he survive Mosley, Marg, Cotto, Hatton, etc?
> 
> Wlad got KO'd by Ross Purity. HOw in the world did he get up from prime Sam Peter?
> 
> ...


OK being serious here, how do you think Jacobs wins the fight?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> OK being serious here, how do you think Jacobs wins the fight?


I've broke it down for you countless times over the last few years.

GGG can't and won't outbox Jacobs like he did Lemieux. It just won't happen. Jacobs is bigger, taller, rangier, longer jab, faster feet and faster hands. No way in hell can GGG outbox Jacobs. He couldn't even outbox 5'9 Kell Brook. His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1. That's where the problem lies and will get GGG KO'd. If GGG tries to turn it into a slug fest with no head movement, he will eat very strong, rangy powerful punches in sets of 3-4 shots. That's a recipe for an early night.

If he tries to outbox Jacobs via using a jab, that's a recipe for being down by 6 rounds or so heading into the 8th which will put him in a panic. Either way you look at it, GGG isn't winning this fight


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

"Every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1." Jesus Christ, when did Jacobs become this master boxer?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

You will find out 3/18...

When did Jacobs become a master boxer?

Over his career, how many rounds has Jacobs lost? He lost one round to Pirog before that BS stoppage. He lost maybe 2 rounds out of 10 to Ishe Smith

Outside of Jacobs fight against Pirog, he hasn't even lost a round since 2010. He white washed Lorenzo, Quillin, Fletcher, Mora x2, and Truax. Those guys didn't win not one round.

But folks are now doubting Jacobs boxing ability? You guys will eat massive crow here in a few weeks

This aint David Lemieux we're talking about with short arms and cinder block feet.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol: ok...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've broke it down for you countless times over the last few years.
> 
> GGG can't and won't outbox Jacobs like he did Lemieux. It just won't happen. Jacobs is bigger, taller, rangier, longer jab, faster feet and faster hands. No way in hell can GGG outbox Jacobs. He couldn't even outbox 5'9 Kell Brook. His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1. That's where the problem lies and will get GGG KO'd. If GGG tries to turn it into a slug fest with no head movement, he will eat very strong, rangy powerful punches in sets of 3-4 shots. That's a recipe for an early night.
> 
> If he tries to outbox Jacobs via using a jab, that's a recipe for being down by 6 rounds or so heading into the 8th which will put him in a panic. Either way you look at it, GGG isn't winning this fight


You don't seem to understand how Golovkin gets things done. He doesn't use high output, lots of movement, and tons of energy. He uses incredible ring smarts, ring generalship, patience, and lighting fast reflexes. - Combined of course with ridiculous power in both hands, and the ability to throw from all sorts of angles.

Jacobs is clearly Golovkin's best opponent to date. He's the guy most of us have been waiting years for, the first opponent with a legitimate, serious chance of winning. - But he's still a huge underdog.

And as I've said before, you badly need a different forum name.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've broke it down for you countless times over the last few years.
> 
> GGG can't and won't outbox Jacobs like he did Lemieux. It just won't happen. Jacobs is bigger, taller, rangier, longer jab, faster feet and faster hands. No way in hell can GGG outbox Jacobs. He couldn't even outbox 5'9 Kell Brook. His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1. That's where the problem lies and will get GGG KO'd. If GGG tries to turn it into a slug fest with no head movement, he will eat very strong, rangy powerful punches in sets of 3-4 shots. That's a recipe for an early night.
> 
> If he tries to outbox Jacobs via using a jab, that's a recipe for being down by 6 rounds or so heading into the 8th which will put him in a panic. Either way you look at it, GGG isn't winning this fight


The one thing I will agree with your post is that GGG should not fight Jacobs like he fought Lemieux. You beat Jacobs by backing him up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've broke it down for you countless times over the last few years.
> 
> GGG can't and won't outbox Jacobs like he did Lemieux. It just won't happen. Jacobs is bigger, taller, rangier, longer jab, faster feet and faster hands. No way in hell can GGG outbox Jacobs. He couldn't even outbox 5'9 Kell Brook. His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1. That's where the problem lies and will get GGG KO'd. If GGG tries to turn it into a slug fest with no head movement, he will eat very strong, rangy powerful punches in sets of 3-4 shots. That's a recipe for an early night.
> 
> If he tries to outbox Jacobs via using a jab, that's a recipe for being down by 6 rounds or so heading into the 8th which will put him in a panic. Either way you look at it, GGG isn't winning this fight


Jacobs struggled to outbox Sergio Mora.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You will find out 3/18...
> 
> When did Jacobs become a master boxer?
> 
> ...


Ban bet?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Muff said:


> "Every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1." Jesus Christ, when did Jacobs become this master boxer?


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You don't seem to understand how Golovkin gets things done. He doesn't use high output, lots of movement, and tons of energy. *He uses incredible ring smarts, ring generalship, patience, and lighting fast reflexes.* - Combined of course with ridiculous power in both hands, and the ability to throw from all sorts of angles.
> 
> Jacobs is clearly Golovkin's best opponent to date. He's the guy most of us have been waiting years for, the first opponent with a legitimate, serious chance of winning. - But he's still a huge underdog.
> 
> And as I've said before, you badly need a different forum name.


Yeah, against one dimensional, C/B level fighters. He's not a masterful boxer, or an incredible technician until he actually beats someone who is renowned for their boxing skill, or any elite fighter for that matter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Ban bet?


:rofl:rofl:rofl

None of these "Jacobs is gonna win" guys want to make any type of of bet except for Momma, which is a troll account from what I hear.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


I love Danny...he's getting wrecked


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs lands, GGG can hope to land 1.


Not sure if humour or just plain comedy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure if humour or just plain comedy.


"His best chance is to close the distance and for every 3-4 punches Jacobs THROWS AND MISSES, GGG can hope to land 1."

Fixed it for him.

Golovkin is somewhat easy to hit when he faces a creampuff, but he fights completely differently against a hard puncher. Watch the Stevens fight again. Jacobs is faster & more mobile than Stevens, much more dangerous overall, but that's the blueprint.


----------



## Fuck Off (Nov 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You will find out 3/18...
> 
> He lost one round to Pirog before that BS stoppage.


Fuck off


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck it, I'll a bet. I got Danny on this one


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck it, I'll a bet. I got Danny on this one


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Just over 2 weeks til Lil D gets carried out on a stretcher :dance


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Ban bet?


Didn't he already lose a permanent ban bet for Canelo/Cotto?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Ban bet?


He doesn't seem to keep those.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

triple G is for real. he isn't superman but he is for real.
there is a reason why Canelo handled him his belt


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> triple G is for real. he isn't superman but he is for real.
> there is a reason why Canelo handled him his belt


This.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

triple G is for real. he isn't superman but he is for real.
there is a reason why Canelo handled him his belt


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> triple G is for real. he isn't superman but he is for real.
> there is a reason why Canelo handled him his belt


I'm not 'liking' it again :bart


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Just over 2 weeks til Lil D gets carried out on a stretcher :dance


Lil D? Lil Danny?

Changing your pick so soon already??


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

jacobs doesnt stand a chance in this fight. there's no way he doesnt lose.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck it, I'll a bet. I got Danny on this one


Avatar?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He doesn't seem to keep those.


The person that banned him, Quincy, is currently banned, so he's back in.

It's like dodge ball.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Avatar?


I'm down


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm down


3 months


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Lil D? Lil Danny?
> 
> Changing your pick so soon already??


Lil G AKA Lil D :wales


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 3 months


You got it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Lil G AKA Lil D :wales


:lol: so juvenile


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: so juvenile


You love it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> You love it


I'm gonna love it when Jacob's head knocks someone's beer out of their hand in the back row.

I hope your ass doesn't go ghost once it happens.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm gonna love it when Jacob's head knocks someone's beer out of their hand in the back row.
> 
> I hope your ass doesn't go ghost once it happens.


GGG couldn't even even KO a welterweight

Danny takes his shots like light refreshment


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> GGG couldn't even even KO a welterweight
> 
> Danny takes his shots like light refreshment












He took this shot from "power puncher" Sergio Mora like a Thanksgiving dinner, dude had to lie down.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He took this shot from "power puncher" Sergio Mora like a Thanksgiving dinner, dude had to lie down.


GGG could never dream of delivering a check hook like that, when Jacobs gets the triple stiff on the ropes it's goodnight Vienna :theretherebogo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> GGG could never dream of delivering a check hook like that, when Jacobs gets the triple stiff on the ropes it's goodnight Vienna :theretherebogo












Look at how he walks in, no guard, not throwing anything to keep Mora busy, walks in wide open.

If he does that against Gennady they better have the stretcher ready.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Look at how he walks in, no guard, not throwing anything to keep Mora busy, walks in wide open.
> 
> If he does that against Gennady they better have the stretcher ready.


He obviously had no respect for Moras power, if you think he's gonna walk in on GGG like a caveman you must be new to this


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

GGG by KO. Jacobs does hit hard, and he does have fast hands. But he is also quite open and GGG is very good at moving inside and just to the left or right with little half steps to cut off space. As far as we know, GGG has never been dropped as an amateur or pro, so thinking that he will suddenly be taken apart by Jacobs is a reach. If you think Jacobs can take GGG's shots then you're fucking dreaming.

Jacobs can win, but it will need the performance of his life and for GGG to come out wild as he did against Brook...and even then I would expect it to be a case of GGG being hurt at times but landing the shots he needs as Jacobs pressed to close the show.

Don't be shocked if this ends inside the first 3 with Jacobs falling over after multiple KD's.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I've said it before, but Jacobs is actually quite sloppy on the attack. If you watch his fights where he has his opponents hurt (especially Quillin), he swings rather wildly. He may land something out of those flurries, but it's not do to setting anything up. Can't see him getting Golovkin into that kind of position and Gennady letting him do that if he somehow does.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> He obviously had no respect for Moras power, if you think he's gonna walk in on GGG like a caveman you must be new to this


Whenever someone says that about GGG when he's careless and gets hit, you guys dismiss it.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Whenever someone says that about GGG when he's careless and gets hit, you guys dismiss it.


Funny how that works right?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Muff said:


> Funny how that works right?


Yep, the hate is real.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Whenever someone says that about GGG when he's careless and gets hit, you guys dismiss it.


GGG blocks punches with his face because he has no defense, not just when he gets wild because he has his opponent hurt and ready to go. Couple more years of watching boxing and you'll begin to get this kinda stuff.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@MamaSaidKnockYouOut 
What will you do if there is no said expose'? I personally feel like Jacobs could absolutely derail the GGG train, but conventional wisdom is that he'll get KO'd.

My question for you: What will you do here? What will you say? ... If GGG KO's Jacobs and looks good doing it? Will you give GGG his props here or will you call Jacobs a bum and make excuses why he lost that don't have anything to do with GGG performing well?

Just curious.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@MamaSaidKnockYouOut 
If Jacobs gets KO'd, is GGG still a con artist?

Like... at what point does he start getting a little credit from you? Does he have to move to 168 for that? Can he unify 160 without your scorn and ridicule? Is it even possible?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> GGG couldn't even even KO a welterweight
> 
> Danny takes his shots like light refreshment


This is such bullshit. Brook is a tough fighter and GGG TKO'd him by breaking his face and causing his corner to be concerned when he kept landing shots on that spot. Complete bullshit.

I bet you think Vitali beat Lennox too...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @MamaSaidKnockYouOut
> What will you do if there is no said expose'? I personally feel like Jacobs could absolutely derail the GGG train, but conventional wisdom is that he'll get KO'd.
> 
> My question for you: What will you do here? What will you say? ... If GGG KO's Jacobs and looks good doing it? Will you give GGG his props here or will you call Jacobs a bum and make excuses why he lost that don't have anything to do with GGG performing well?
> ...


This is a guy that said Walters would expose the hype job Lomachenko, it's a troll account


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This is a guy that said Walters would expose the hype job Lomachenko, it's a troll account


What did he say when Lomachenko made Walters go all No Mas?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> What did he say when Lomachenko made Walters go all No Mas?


Changed AV's and started dick riding Jacobs now.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Changed AV's and started dick riding Jacobs now.


I'm just gonna troll him back and say TKO6 every time he posts some bullshit.

TKO6 motherfucker @MamaSaidKnockYouOut


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Way too big a step up in competition for GGG... Jacobs is levels above average fighters like Lemieux/Murray/Geale. Sergio Mora would school these dudes let alone Jacobs.
> 
> Jacobs is more skilled, hits much harder and is much bigger than anyone GGG has fought to date. People that think he can control Jacobs with a jab like he did Lemieux are clueless.
> 
> Golovkin is a media creation, carefully matched and constructed for the casuals to worship. They've picked Jacobs because they think he has a glass jaw, but Golovkin could never land a shot like the one Pirog did. Watch the Brook fight back... the writing is on the wall.


If Golovkin stops him in under 6 rounds do you promise to leave the forum forever?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm just gonna troll him back and say TKO6 every time he posts some bullshit.
> 
> TKO6 motherfucker @MamaSaidKnockYouOut


What about @TFG?

Apparently anyone that doesn't favor Jacobs in this one is a "fanboy mong" whatever the fuck that means.

This guy a troll too?


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @MamaSaidKnockYouOut
> What will you do if there is no said expose'? I personally feel like Jacobs could absolutely derail the GGG train, but conventional wisdom is that he'll get KO'd.
> 
> My question for you: What will you do here? What will you say? ... If GGG KO's Jacobs and looks good doing it? Will you give GGG his props here or will you call Jacobs a bum and make excuses why he lost that don't have anything to do with GGG performing well?
> ...


Yes I will give GGG credit and he would make my top ten p4p, finally beating a credible opponent.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> This is such bullshit. Brook is a tough fighter and GGG TKO'd him by breaking his face and causing his corner to be concerned when he kept landing shots on that spot. Complete bullshit.
> 
> I bet you think Vitali beat Lennox too...


Brook was fine, the eye didn't look so bad. Seen guys carry on and win fights with much worse injuries. Brook took his best shots and was slipping his punches easily, making GGG look like a caveman as his corner threw the towel. The fact remains GGG threw the kitchen sink at a WW and couldn't even knock him down.

Lewis punched a hole in Vitalis face, totally different scenario.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This is a guy that said Walters would expose the hype job Lomachenko, it's a troll account


We'll see who the troll is after the fight... you are a casual who thinks GGG can box Jacobs like he did Leimieux, you've made it clear you don't understand boxing.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> We'll see who the troll is after the fight... you are a casual who thinks GGG can box Jacobs like he did Leimieux, you've made it clear you don't understand boxing.


:lol: how did he box people bigger than him in the amateurs? Whatever, you're just a troll and eventually you'll get one of these calls right as a broken clock is right twice a day, Jacobs is a good fighter though but I don't think he can win this one


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Brook was fine, the eye didn't look so bad. Seen guys carry on and win fights with much worse injuries. Brook took his best shots and was slipping his punches easily, making GGG look like a caveman as his corner threw the towel. The fact remains GGG threw the kitchen sink at a WW and couldn't even knock him down.
> 
> Lewis punched a hole in Vitalis face, totally different scenario.


Vitali and Brook both had severe injuries to their faces and only one needed significant surgery to repair... and it wasn't Vitali. So...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys are in trouble

So many people will eat crow March 18th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


With this post Bball I'm putting you in the "Jacobs wins" short bus.

The bus is pretty damn short but you'll still find an empty seat. Right now it's only you, Momma, TFG, PaloAlto, oh and BoxingHandicap27 is in the driver's seat.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


Hm...how so?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Who is going to have the bigger support in MSG I wonder? Jacobs is the hometown lad but GGG is a big star now and a fans favourite. Should be interesting.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You guys are in trouble
> 
> So many people will eat crow March 18th


We'll see you in several more months after the 18th after you disappear when GGG obliterates your boy.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


Jacobs gives me this wanna-be Will Smith type vibe

Plus have you seen his woman :sad5


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What about @TFG?
> 
> Apparently anyone that doesn't favor Jacobs in this one is a "fanboy mong" whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> This guy a troll too?


You shuld see the pm's that turd messaged me, saying he had an insider giving him info about the neotiations, seemed legit antil he aluded tp the fact that Golovkin was the one who wouldn't make the deal because he's scared of Jacobs :lol: Laughable the fact that either Jacobs or Golovkin are scared of fighting anybody in thair weight range FFS.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


You're an idiot, once one of the forum's top posters, now just a fuckwit with a keyboard.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You guys are in trouble
> 
> So many people will eat crow March 18th


How are we in trouble, most of us that you're talking shit to on here are boxing fans and are looking forward to a great fight, none of us are going to jump of a bridge should Jacobs win, in fact, most of us are rooting for him too. If Jacobs wins then there's a great underdog who was evryone's favourite due to the cancer thing beating some one who we all consider a great middleweight, a win-win, wouldn't you say? No one here loses when Golvkin wins, just as no one here loses when Jacobs wins.............but you, ballbagchummmmp and that turd, TFG.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Jacobs gives me this wanna-be Will Smith type vibe
> 
> Plus have you seen his woman :sad5


What's wrong with his woman? Don't hate cos you are a no pussy getting forum nerd


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


> How are we in trouble, most of us that you're talking shit to on here are boxing fans and are looking forward to a great fight, none of us are going to jump of a bridge should Jacobs win, in fact, most of us are rooting for him too. If Jacobs wins then there's a great underdog who was evryone's favourite due to the cancer thing beating some one who we all consider a great middleweight, a win-win, wouldn't you say? No one here loses when Golvkin wins, just as no one here loses when Jacobs wins.............but you, ballbagchummmmp and that turd, TFG.


One of the best posts I've ever seen.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG does give me this con artist type vibe


Cmon son stop being a pussy and just say you pick Jacobs


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> What's wrong with his woman? Don't hate cos you are a no pussy getting forum nerd


She a fat ratchet ass hoe


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> What's wrong with his woman? Don't hate cos you are a no pussy getting forum nerd


She's a fat ugly hoodrat, are you blind?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> How are we in trouble, most of us that you're talking shit to on here are boxing fans and are looking forward to a great fight, none of us are going to jump of a bridge should Jacobs win, in fact, most of us are rooting for him too. If Jacobs wins then there's a great underdog who was evryone's favourite due to the cancer thing beating some one who we all consider a great middleweight, a win-win, wouldn't you say? No one here loses when Golvkin wins, just as no one here loses when Jacobs wins.............but you, ballbagchummmmp and that turd, TFG.


Translation: If Jacobs wins, I wanted him to win and this is great. If he loses, you'll just say "told you so".

Listen, cut the crap. You guys have been talking shit about Jacobs and his chin for th past 3+ years. Don't try to act like if he makes you and your buds look like YDKSAB, that would be a great thing. Because the fact of the matter is, is you guys never gave Jacobs a shot to begin with and accused him of having a faulty chin based off Pirog and Mora. Once he dethrones GGG, don't try to make is seem like you knew it would happen or that's what you want.

Take your ass and GTFOH with that insurance money you're trying to put down. You aint folling nobody.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're an idiot, once one of the forum's top posters, now just a fuckwit with a keyboard.


That cunt had the audacity to say this forum is "too pasty" nowadays, meaning it's too "white" since a lot of the African American posters have apparently gone elsewhere.

I dunno what it is about (some, not all) Americans but they seem to be obsessed with race being a thing - I don't know about you but the last thing I think about is skin colour when I'm speaking to someone - yet this uptight little cunt has accused me of race baiting in the past but thinks it's okay to pass comments about being "too pasty"?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Translation: If Jacobs wins, I wanted him to win and this is great. If he loses, you'll just say "told you so".
> 
> Listen, cut the crap. You guys have been talking shit about Jacobs and his chin for th past 3+ years. Don't try to act like if he makes you and your buds look like YDKSAB, that would be a great thing. Because the fact of the matter is, is you guys never gave Jacobs a shot to begin with and accused him of having a faulty chin based off Pirog and Mora. Once he dethrones GGG, don't try to make is seem like you knew it would happen or that's what you want.
> 
> Take your ass and GTFOH with that insurance money you're trying to put down. You aint folling nobody.


Boxing Igneous Rock LOL


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

These race obsessed fuck-wits are something else.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I cant imagine me picking fighters based on their skin colour, hell choosing sides over skin colour in any matter.
Regarding boxing i always choose the fighter that i like for various reasons (style of fighting, personality, skills, nationality, underdog etc) but never because someone has certain skin colour.

It must be american thing, cant think any other reason.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let's cut the race talk and debate Golovkin-Jacobs without resorting to personal insults please. I don't get why picking one fighter over another means you have to bitch at each other. Let's all calm down and start fresh.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

This is one of those fights whereby if a person were so inclined - they could make easy money through gambling on it..

11/2 is ridiculous. After 3 rounds those odds will be even.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Translation: If Jacobs wins, I wanted him to win and this is great. If he loses, you'll just say "told you so".
> 
> Listen, cut the crap. You guys have been talking shit about Jacobs and his chin for th past 3+ years. Don't try to act like if he makes you and your buds look like YDKSAB, that would be a great thing. Because the fact of the matter is, is you guys never gave Jacobs a shot to begin with and accused him of having a faulty chin based off Pirog and Mora. Once he dethrones GGG, don't try to make is seem like you knew it would happen or that's what you want.
> 
> Take your ass and GTFOH with that insurance money you're trying to put down. You aint folling nobody.


You get the fuck out, you dumb fucking cunt, I rarely post in here, let alone disparage fighters at that level, you fucking maggot. Re-read my earlier fucking post then go play in the traffic, you oxygen thief.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That cunt had the audacity to say this forum is "too pasty" nowadays, meaning it's too "white" since a lot of the African American posters have apparently gone elsewhere.
> 
> I dunno what it is about (some, not all) Americans but they seem to be obsessed with race being a thing - I don't know about you but the last thing I think about is skin colour when I'm speaking to someone - yet this uptight little cunt has accused me of race baiting in the past but thinks it's okay to pass comments about being "too pasty"?


Since that door knocker, scurlercuntings has left, this little cunt has become the forum's most racist poster.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> She's a fat ugly hoodrat, are you blind?


Talking trash about a man you don't even knows babymother online, damn you people are the lowest of the low. Grow the fuck up.

The great man in your avatar would be turning in his grave you posting this shit next to a picture of his face. You are pathetic.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> That cunt had the audacity to say this forum is "too pasty" nowadays, meaning it's too "white" since a lot of the African American posters have apparently gone elsewhere.
> 
> I dunno what it is about (some, not all) Americans but they seem to be obsessed with race being a thing - I don't know about you but the last thing I think about is skin colour when I'm speaking to someone - yet this uptight little cunt has accused me of race baiting in the past but thinks it's okay to pass comments about being "too pasty"?


That's Coz America is a shit hole where they're all shooting each other for being different skin colour from one another.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> That's Coz America is a shit hole where they're all shooting each other for being different skin colour from one another.


Coz London is a real mecca of peace and racial harmony SMH.

It's the GGG fans trying to make this thread about race, typical.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Coz London is a real mecca of peace and racial harmony SMH.
> 
> It's the GGG fans trying to make this thread about race, typical.


:lol: compared to the US it is. Yall even got a racist president.

And don't mistake me for a GGG fan white boy. Just a fanny Jacobs hater here.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You get the fuck out, you dumb fucking cunt, I rarely post in here, let alone disparage fighters at that level, you fucking maggot. Re-read my earlier fucking post then go play in the traffic, you oxygen thief.


Look at this little emotional punk ass bitch, dingle berry. I'm not re-reading shit so shut your crying ass up. You and your buds have snarled at the very thought that anyone wants to fight GGG, let alone, have the confidence to beat him. You guys have done this for years and it became quite annoying. In your post, you said you'd be happy if Jacobs won.... I highly doubt that as you have jokes for anyone thinking he will win. Sounds like insurance money to me.

Secondly, If my original post wasn't directed at you, then why did you quote me? Obviously it was directed at people my post applied too. No one told your silly ass to come flying into a brick wall and knock yourself out. You probably had on the same outfit you do in your avatar when you did it you fucking clown. Now sit the fuck down and stop interjecting yourself into conversations that don't apply to you you emotional wreck.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Is mama said knock you out nagglege?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> :lol: compared to the US it is. Yall even got a racist president.
> 
> And don't mistake me for a GGG fan white boy. Just a fanny Jacobs hater here.


I don't care if you're white, black or whatever. Makes no difference to me, thinking Jacobs will beat GGG has nothing to do with race.

I'm not American I'm from JA and live in London for work. Used to live in NYC and have family in Florida, don't kid yourself USA is a lot nicer.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I don't care if you're white, black or whatever. Makes no difference to me, thinking Jacobs will beat GGG has nothing to do with race.
> 
> I'm not American I'm from JA and live in London for work. Used to live in NYC and have family in Florida, don't kid yourself USA is a lot nicer.


Alright tinkerbell no one asked for a biography


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Alright tinkerbell no one asked for a biography


Just exposing your London is better than USA bullshit. Toodle pip old chap.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Just exposing your London is better than USA bullshit. Toodle pip old chap.


Exposing? All I read was your diary about how your step daddy made you move around from country to country.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

People are seriously underestimating Jacobs. This is going to have two consequences - 1. If GGG wins - he won't receive the respect he deserves for doing so because people think it's a walkover 2. If Jacobs wins they will act like it is Tyson - Douglas - which it isn't. This is a very well matched fight.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol its funny how gaycobs and his team acting like the pirog rape job was due to his cancer :lol:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The lying ass bitch and his team were all "I wasn't feeling right" tryna take credit away from pirog after getting his shit pushed back up his sphincter all the way back to his small intestines. 

Funny they forgot to mention after the rape job he changed trainers, moved to the wild card to join Freddie roach and had 2 fights under him before being diagnosed.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

OneTime said:


> The lying ass bitch and his team were all "I wasn't feeling right" tryna take credit away from pirog after getting his shit pushed back up his sphincter all the way back to his small intestines.
> 
> Funny they forgot to mention after the rape job he changed trainers, moved to the wild card to join Freddie roach and had 2 fights under him before being diagnosed.


Will you shut the fuck up already?

If Jacobs is sooo bad, then why do you cream puffs continuously anoint Pirog for having the best win of his short lived career against a chinny bum? If Jacobs is so bad, why do you and your ilk continuously do this?

I'll tell you why. Because Jacobs isn't bad and was beating Pirog before the upset stoppage. An early stoppage in which the ref had to physically restrain Jacobs from getting up after the count of 4. Then once Pirog wins the upset, you power puff girls jizz at the very sound of his name like he's a character from Greek Mythology. Again, all this after beating a chinny bum in your eyes. Well which one is it power puff girl?

You GGG fans are hilarious and I can't wait until your King gets dethroned and you run off into oblivion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Jacobs struggled to outbox Sergio Mora.


Let's see, out of 9 rounds of boxing, Jacobs dropped Sergio 7 times and proceeded to break his ankle.... Oh, I forgot to mention that Mora never won not 1 round, but you're saying Jacobs *struggled *to outbox Mora?

Gee, if that's what you consider struggling, then you must think that GGG was on life support when he literally *struggled *against a faded over the hill Kasim Ouma, yes?

You guys are fucking retarded here


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's see, out of 9 rounds of boxing, Jacobs dropped Sergio 7 times and proceeded to break his ankle.... Oh, I forgot to mention that Mora never won not 1 round, but you're saying Jacobs *struggled *to outbox Mora?
> 
> Gee, if that's what you consider struggling, then you must think that *GGG was on life support* when he literally *struggled *against a faded over the hill Kasim Ouma, yes?
> 
> You guys are fucking retarded here


Well it was Ouma that had to be hospitalized. Wasn't on life support but you catch my drift. And for Jacobs being "up" against Pirog, it was clear as day that Pirog was changing the momentum of the fight. It was 2-2 in my eyes with only a matter of time before that right hand landed the way it did (should've been a 10-8 round for Pirog when he hit Danny with it but was held up by the ropes and even held Pirog's legs but I digress). You act like you're better than "GGG fans" but you're not.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did GGG struggle against an over the hill Ouma, yes or no?

Danny was not only winning on all scorecards, but he also outlanded Pirog 73-43 at the time of the stoppage. It's also a FACT, that after the count of 4, Jacobs had to literally be restrained from getting up. FACTS

But yeah, let's turn Pirog into some ATG folk hero/Greek Mythology character after beating a, as you guys put it, chinny bum. Yeah, that makes sense.

Now run off and prepare to eat crow March 18th, power puff girl.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Will you shut the fuck up already?
> 
> If Jacobs is sooo bad, then why do you cream puffs continuously anoint Pirog for having the best win of his short lived career against a chinny bum? If Jacobs is so bad, why do you and your ilk continuously do this?
> 
> ...


:lol: again you must have me mistaken for. Someone else Cody.

Never was a pirog fan either also another hype job but the fact that he raped Jacobs harder than the brothaz in the hood have raped his ratchet hoe just tells you how bad gaycobs really was.

Boy was called golden child and got knocked out by some Russian who was supposed to be his routine win :lol:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Did GGG struggle against an over the hill Ouma, yes or no?
> 
> Danny was not only winning on all scorecards, but he also outlanded Pirog 73-43 at the time of the stoppage. It's also a FACT, that after the count of 4, Jacobs had to literally be restrained from getting up. FACTS
> 
> ...


Awww.

But that doesn't go with golden showers story about not feeling good in the pirog rape allegation.

So which one is it? He was winning or he wasn't feeling well? :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Posters like these guys above ^^ are why not many are posting here anymore.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mal said:


> Posters like these guys above ^^ are why not many are posting here anymore.


I've been here from the start and on esb buttercup.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Awww.
> 
> But that doesn't go with golden showers story about not feeling good in the pirog rape allegation.
> 
> So which one is it? He was winning or he wasn't feeling well? :lol:


Kid you are clearly a degenerate and a highly disturbed individual. Get help it's never too late.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I love how people always go to one certain fight that a fighter had that they don't like and say how he struggled as if boxing history isn't littered with those kinds of fights, even considering all time greats.


OneTime said:


> I've been here from the start and on esb buttercup.


I don't think he's referring to you. It's the other ones that ruin shit.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Kid you are clearly a degenerate and a highly disturbed individual. Get help it's never too late.


I'm old enough to be your second step daddy.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Love how these boys come online wanting to talk shit but try take the moral high ground when you talk shit back to them 

"oh oh sorry sir but my mommy's boyfriend moved us around country to country that's why I'm a fucktard " .....fuck outta here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

:abflabbynsick


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't cry sweetheart x


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Don't cry sweetheart x


Have the balls to quote me atleast when you're gonna be a cry baby and take the easy way out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That cunt had the audacity to say this forum is "too pasty" nowadays, meaning it's too "white" since a lot of the African American posters have apparently gone elsewhere.
> 
> I dunno what it is about (some, not all) Americans but they seem to be obsessed with race being a thing - I don't know about you but the last thing I think about is skin colour when I'm speaking to someone - yet this uptight little cunt has accused me of race baiting in the past but thinks it's okay to pass comments about being "too pasty"?


I really meant not enough Americans in general. North and South America.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's see, out of 9 rounds of boxing, Jacobs dropped Sergio 7 times and proceeded to break his ankle.... Oh, I forgot to mention that Mora never won not 1 round, but you're saying Jacobs *struggled *to outbox Mora?
> 
> Gee, if that's what you consider struggling, then you must think that GGG was on life support when he literally *struggled *against a faded over the hill Kasim Ouma, yes?
> 
> You guys are fucking retarded here


He git put on his arse by an absolute non puncher and then got a retirement. Looked better in the second fight but not like any sort of master boxer. At this stage in his career Mora is meant to be a guy you look absolutely fantastic against.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I really meant not enough Americans in general. North and South America.


Bball you know there's "pasty" north/south Americans right?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bball you know there's "pasty" north/south Americans right?


I replied quickly on my phone to 2 pages of Europeans talking as if they don't know who Remy Ma was. So I just put that general post. Really I think this site needs more posters from this side of the world in general.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Since that door knocker, scurlercuntings has left, this little cunt has become the forum's most racist poster.


Can you bring up examples?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He git put on his arse by an absolute non puncher


And Riddick Bowe got put on his ass twice by Golota and out on his feet, but Holyfield couldn't stop him.
Pac got KO'd by several non punchers.
Lewis got put on his ass and stopped by Rahman and McCall, but Vitali, Holyfield, Mercer, Ruddick, Morrison and many more couldn't stop him.
Wlad got put on his ass and stopped by a journeyman, but Peter couldn't stop him.

What's your point?

By your accord, the first jab that GGG lands should KO Jacobs cold since Mora dropped him right?

I swear some of you guys DKSAB


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> And Riddick Bowe got put on his ass twice by Golota and out on his feet, but Holyfield couldn't stop him.
> Pac got KO'd by several non punchers.
> Lewis got put on his ass and stopped by Rahman and McCall, but Vitali, Holyfield, Mercer, Ruddick, Morrison and many more couldn't stop him.
> Wlad got put on his ass and stopped by a journeyman, but Peter couldn't stop him.
> ...


Not my point at all actually. I rate Jacobs, think hes a good fighter. Just dont see him as some master boxer like you do and pointing out that.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not my point at all actually. I rate Jacobs, think hes a good fighter. Just dont see him as some master boxer like you do and pointing out that.


Great, since Jacobs chin is so bad and got put on his ass by Mora, then the first jab GGG lands should KO Jacobs cold, right?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Great, since Jacobs chin is so bad and got put on his ass by Mora, then the first jab GGG lands should KO Jacobs cold, right?


Not a jab but if Golovkin lands clean then I think jacobs is going to sleep. Then after ill class it as a quality victory whilst youll say Jacobs was shit or shot or injured or some other excuse to discredit Golovkin.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not a jab but if Golovkin lands clean then I think jacobs is going to sleep. Then after ill class it as a quality victory whilst youll say Jacobs was shit or shot or injured or some other excuse to discredit Golovkin.


Ok, so first solid punch GGG lands, Jacobs should be out cold, right?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok, so first solid punch GGG lands, Jacobs should be out cold, right?


If Golovkin connects with a clean punch hell ko Jacobs.

If Golovkin wins are you going toadmit you were wrong and class it as a bona dide top level win?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If Golovkin connects with a clean punch hell ko Jacobs.
> 
> If Golovkin wins are you going toadmit you were wrong and class it as a bona dide top level win?


Of course I'll give GGG props if he wins.

But that's not the point. The point is you sat here and said Jacobs won't win because he suffered a flash knockdown against Mora when that is the most absurd reasoning one can provide when Pac has been KO'd cold by bums and went on to do some pretty amazing things in the sport despite getting hit by fighters not only physically bigger, but p4p bigger punches than the bums that KO'd him.

I can literally name dozens of great fighters that were dropped in their respective careers by lesser tier fighters to go on and not only take bigger punches from p4p bigger fighters, but beat them as well.

Again, your theory/logic makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Jacobs gonna claim he had leukaemia after GGG fists him


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Of course I'll give GGG props if he wins.
> 
> But that's not the point. The point is you sat here and said Jacobs won't win because he suffered a flash knockdown against Mora when that is the most absurd reasoning one can provide when Pac has been KO'd cold by bums and went on to do some pretty amazing things in the sport despite getting hit by fighters not only physically bigger, but p4p bigger punches than the bums that KO'd him.
> 
> ...


Thats not my theory though. I said Golovkin will look to box with him rather than go to war. I reckon itll go late and Golovkin will break him down.

My point was Jacobs can be hit and he isnt the best technical boxer out there, thats not saying he's bad.

But you have to factor in his chin, hes been sparked clean unconscious and put down off a non puncher and hes going against a guy who could ko a horse. Saying its a non factor is silly.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> Thats not my theory though. I said Golovkin will look to box with him rather than go to war. I reckon itll go late and Golovkin will break him down.
> 
> My point was Jacobs can be hit and he isnt the best technical boxer out there, thats not saying he's bad.
> 
> But you have to factor in his chin, hes been sparked clean unconscious and put down off a non puncher and hes going against a guy who could ko a horse. Saying its a non factor is silly.


See the thing is the bitch boy is trying to win the argument by disqualification.

He's trying to get you to admit things you've not said (GGG will ko gaycobs with the first solid shot) so after Jacobs eventually losses he can say "well he didn't get ko'd by the first solid shot so I was right and you were wrong"


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

LMAO at all the senegalese ******* hating on GGG...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Alright you dumbasses can't play nice and stop race-baiting, so this thread is closed. This ain't ESB or the lounge. Talk boxing and stop bringing race into it.


----------

